# Druide ist der schlechteste heiler in Cat ?



## Wockyy (1. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich finde das der Druide derzeit als heiler zu schwach ist grade im Grupenheal. Als Tankheiler würd ich sagen ist er OK aber könnte besser sein. In Heroini´s werden ich meist von der gruppe rausgewählt wenn ich der Heiler bin oder die Leute gehen. Weil alle meinen mit nem Healdudu wird das nix


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

Naja die Kettenheilung von meinem Schami macht ohne verstärkende Effekte 6k und das bei DDs die 100k Leben.
Gruppenheal ist wohl eher ein Auslaufmodell


----------



## XRayFanatic (1. Januar 2011)

Allgemein würd ich sagen das alle Healer überarbeitet gehören. Ist auch die allgemeine Meinung in den öffentlichen Foren. Im Vergleich zu den Lebenspunkten der Chars wurden die Heilungen überhaupt nicht oder nur in sehr geringem Maße angepaßt, mit Ausnahme eines Pala vielleicht. Eine heilende Woge meines Schamanen (und der ist nicht wirklich schlecht equipt) bringt bei einem kritischen Heal gerade mal 16k - 17k Heilung. Das bei einem Tank mit 140k Leben braucht man nicht darüber zu diskutieren wie lange ich heilende Woge einsetzen muß um den Balken wieder voll zu bekommen. Welle der Heilung mit einer Castzeit von 2,5 Sekunden ? Da lacht jeder Mop und freut sich bis die Heilung ankommt. Ende von Lied ist ja bekannt -> OOM

Aber das spielen soll ja interessanter werden und anspruchsvoller. Die Spacken von Blizz setzen dies allerdings mit unspielbar gleich und es wird sich ja mit den Raids und dem Equip darin von selbst erledigen. Wie die Raidbosse allerdings gelegt werden sollen hab ich noch keine Ahnung. Bis auf 35 % bekommen wir ihn immerhin schon, dann stehen jedoch schon 2 von 3 Heilern da und können nix mehr machen weil der blaue Balken erschreckend leer ist. Können ja demnächst dann mit 9 Heals und einem Tank reingehen. Dauert zwar länger aber er liegt dann irgendwann. Ist vielleicht so gewollt. Vielen Dank Blizz für ein bis jetzt mehr als enttäuschendes Addon.


----------



## hoti82 (1. Januar 2011)

also ich muss sagen ich war mit meinen healern in den gruppen von cata immer voll zufrieden. 2 finde ich manche deiner agumentationn un schlüssig 9 heiler 1 tag da biste dann ocker ne woche dauer on. 2 muss ich sagen cata ist nicht schlecht ihr müsst nur auwachen so wars vor wotlk unddazu will blizzard zurück also raus aus dem geistigen hyperschlaf und wieder nachgedacht wie man heilt. was man als equip braucht um kritisch mehr als 20-30k zu heilen usw^^ und welche rotation man verwendet. dann geht das auch mann sollteeine manasparende rotation wählen. das einzig was dem dudu fehllt is die dauer hafte baum gestalt


----------



## Captain Jack (1. Januar 2011)

Hmm, ich habe neulich mit meinem 82iger diszi nen 85iger tank geheilt, also wenn das verhältniss so weitergeht, dann ist das heilen ja so wie in wotlk mit ihm.
Was die heiler so haben weiß ich nicht, jedoch sind 2 heiler bei uns dudus und die können das, dazu noch ein diszi und wenn mehr schaden reinkämme würde der boss auch liegen.
Naja kann ja nit alles so laufen wie es jeder mag, manche müssen ihre spielweise total umkrempeln, jedoch ist der duduheiler nicht so schlimm, sondern eher gut, aber ich spiele ihn ja nicht, sind nur erfahrungen von gildenkolegen^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> wie lange ich heilende Woge einsetzen muß um den Balken wieder voll zu bekommen.


Und wer sagt, daß man den Balken immer ganz voll bekommen muß?!
Es ist doch lediglich nur wichtig, zu überleben.

Seltsam, wie haben wir das früher nur überlebt ... 

greetz


----------



## MoccaCafee (1. Januar 2011)

Hab nen Dudu auf Stufe 67, hab ne Katzenskillung und mein Heal (nur für mich selbst,nicht in der Gruppe)reicht völlig aus.Ich baue bei den Mobs ca. 4-5 Combopunkte auf, mache Wilder Biss und nutze den dadurch erzeugten Freizauberzustand für Heilende Berührung.Das heilt mich dann um ca. 4-5k. Healen in der Gruppe würde ich nicht empfelen weil man als Bär oder Katze so wenig Mana hat dass man nach vllt 3-4 mal Heilende Berührung oom ist.


----------



## Trojaan (1. Januar 2011)

Mag mich ja irren.
Liegt es vielleicht daran, jetzt wo Cata vom Gruppenplay wieder zurück in Richtung "Oldschool" geht,das hier ein Vollblutheiler (Priester) mehr Vorteile mit sich bringt.
So betrachtet fällt dem Drui wieder die Rolle zu für die er nämlich auch genutzt werden kann....als klasse Assistheiler vom Priester.
Das Feintuning beim Heilen fehlt halt. Ich denke das fiel bei Wotlk halt eben nicht so ins Gewicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Seltsam, wie haben wir das früher nur überlebt ...


in dem die Heiler zu Classic Zeiten in den Innies weniger Manaprobs hatten.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> in dem die Heiler zu Classic Zeiten in den Innies weniger Manaprobs hatten.



Bullshit, mit der Ausrüstung mit der man Instanzen begonnen hat und vielleicht etwas drüber (da stehen die meisten ja im Moment) hatte man schon öfter mal Manaprobleme und es gab auch weit weniger Fähigkeiten um Mana im Kampf zu regenerieren. Aber vielleicht misst du das an den Classic-Instanzen, wie sie heute sind aber das geht nicht, weil sie stark generft wurden und die Leute meist mit Accountausrüstung überequipped durchlaufen.

Wenn der Ausrüstungsstand steigt (auch der der Heilempfänger) werden auch die Manaprobleme geringer aber so, dass ein Heiler gar nicht oom geht wie in Wotlk darf es einfach nicht sein! 

Verdiene dir erstmal unter harten Bedingungen die Ausrüstung, die dir mehr Spielraum gibt anstatt zu lamentieren. Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst spiel was anderes (wo es meist noch schwerer ist), mach einen DDler oder hocke dich in die Ecke und hoffe auf einen baldigen Nerf der Inis oder Buff der Heiler.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (1. Januar 2011)

Mann sollte nicht die Heros nerven, sondern die Heiler Buffen.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Mann sollte nicht die Heros nerven, sondern die Heiler Buffen.



Das wäre ein Fehler, denn genau das führt wieder zu Anspruchslosigkeit. Dann werden grobe Spielfehler oder Klassenunkenntnis nicht mehr bestraft sondern vom Heiler aufgefangen! 

Der Manavorrat muss gering bleiben bis jeder Spieler alle Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse einzusetzen weiß um Schaden vorbeugen und nicht heilen zu lassen. So ist jeder in der Instanz irgendwo voneinander abhängig und vielleicht werden dadurch das Gruppenspiel und die Kommunikation wieder besser.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bullshit, mit der Ausrüstung mit der man Instanzen begonnen hat und vielleicht etwas drüber (da stehen die meisten ja im Moment) hatte man schon öfter mal Manaprobleme und es gab auch weit weniger Fähigkeiten um Mana im Kampf zu regenerieren. Aber vielleicht misst du das an den Classic-Instanzen, wie sie heute sind aber das geht nicht, weil sie stark generft wurden und die Leute meist mit Accountausrüstung überequipped durchlaufen.
> 
> Wenn der Ausrüstungsstand steigt (auch der der Heilempfänger) werden auch die Manaprobleme geringer aber so, dass ein Heiler gar nicht oom geht wie in Wotlk darf es einfach nicht sein!
> 
> Verdiene dir erstmal die Ausrüstung, die dir mehr Spielraum gibt anstatt zu lamentieren. Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst spiel was anderes (wo es meist noch schwerer ist), mach einen DDler oder hocke dich in die Ecke und hoffe auf einen baldigen Nerf der Inis oder Buff der Heiler.



1) Nein messe ich nicht. Ich hab Classic innies geheilt

2) Stimmt in WOTLK war es übertrieben

3) Ich beziehe mich auf die normalen Innies, denn weiter bin ich noch nicht. Sind die nicht dazu da sich das Equippment zu verdienen, oder hast du ne bessere Idee ?


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Nein messe ich nicht. Ich hab Classic innies geheilt
> 
> 2) Stimmt in WOTLK war es übertrieben
> 
> 3) Ich beziehe mich auf die normalen Innies, denn weiter bin ich noch nicht. Sind die nicht dazu da sich das Equippment zu verdienen, oder hast du ne bessere Idee ?



1) Vielleicht hast du das aber du vergleichst mit Sicherheit die von dir gewünschte Situation mit einem späteren Spielstand von Classic. Aber vielleicht liegts einfach auch daran, dass es zu Classic-Zeiten noch keinen Dungeon-Browser mit entsprechenden Nutzern gab? Ich glaube, wir müssen nicht streiten wenn ich behaupte, dass sich da drin haufenweise Pfeifen tummeln. Und Pfeifen gibts mit Sicherheit mehr als zu Classic, denn die wurden in Scharen erst mit Wotlk angelockt.

2) Würden Heiler jetzt schon nicht oom gehen, was glaubst was dann später los sein wird? Genau! Anspruchslosigkeit, da der Heiler ja eh jedem den Arsch rettet, der Mist baut.

3) Passt schon aber verdiene dir erstmal unter härteren Umständen deine Ausrüstung. Irgendwas wirst mit deinen Random-Gruppen schon down bekommen. Daneben gibts ja noch Handwerk und Fraktionen.


----------



## Bröselmonster (1. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Druide im Moment die sicherlich stärkste Heilerklasse (Vorausgesetzt der Spieler kann mit der neuen Spielmechanik umgehen)
Im Tank Heal macht uns einzig und allein der Paladin den Rang 1 streitig und im Gruppenheal sind wir ohne frage der unangefochtene Champion.
Und der große Bonus für uns Healdruiden ist das für uns Tank und Gruppenheal locker kombinierbar ist und das schafft keine andere Klasse.

Das geht mittlerweile soweit das ich die meisten heros ohne cc healen kann und trotzdem nur alle 3-4 Gruppen Mana reggen muss.

Wenn sich im Moment jemand beschweren darf sind das höchstens die Priester (und evtl die Shamis)

Aber wir Druiden? Wir sind super


----------



## Sator (1. Januar 2011)

Dass Druiden und Schamanen momentan arg weit hinten hängen, sieht man allein an Boss-Logs, nur Holy-Priests und Holy-Palas, Diszis, Schamys und Dudus nur sehr sehr selten. Hab jetzt mit meinem Shamy auch 340 Itemlvl aber weiter, wie Hcs würd ich mich nicht trauen, da, wie schon erwähnt, beim Shamy zb. alle Heals außer Große WdH einfach unterwertig sind. Chainheal 6k auf jedem, WdH 11k Crit, Woge viel zu teuer und Regen tickt mit 2k alle 2 sek, das steht einfach in keiner Relation zum einkommenden Schaden. Nur große WdH mit 20k/30k Crit macht Sinn und das sehr zu Lasten des Manas. Aber Alles in Allem macht Cata gerade deshalb wieder Spaß, da es sich sehr mit Classic ähnelt, da man sich Erfolge erst wieder hart erarbeiten muss.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Januar 2011)

Nein, das liegt daran, dass Druiden nicht mehr alles bedenkenlos zuhotten können wie früher.
Und als Heiler muss man jetzt auf sein Mana achten.
Wem es zu schwer ist, der sollte eben eine andere Rolle spielen.


----------



## datsoli (1. Januar 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Aber das spielen soll ja interessanter werden und anspruchsvoller. Die Spacken von Blizz setzen dies allerdings mit unspielbar gleich und es wird sich ja mit den Raids und dem Equip darin von selbst erledigen. Wie die Raidbosse allerdings gelegt werden sollen hab ich noch keine Ahnung. Bis auf 35 % bekommen wir ihn immerhin schon, dann stehen jedoch schon 2 von 3 Heilern da und können nix mehr machen weil der blaue Balken erschreckend leer ist. Können ja demnächst dann mit 9 Heals und einem Tank reingehen. Dauert zwar länger aber er liegt dann irgendwann. Ist vielleicht so gewollt. Vielen Dank Blizz für ein bis jetzt mehr als enttäuschendes Addon.



Sowas liebe ich ja.. Nur weil ihr das net hinkriegt heisst es gleich das wäre unspielbar. Hab das schon bei dutzenden Spielern gesehen die noch vor Cataclysm meinten den Dicken raushängen lassen zu müssen von wegen mit Cata würden ja einige auf die Fresse fallen und jetzt selber plötzlich behaupten alles wäre ja viel zu schwer weil selbst sie als "Über-Spieler" es nich hinkriegen. Komisch nur, dass viele andere wunderbar zurecht kommen oder? Klar ist es anspruchsvoll, das soll es auch sein. Aber unspielbar? Lächerlich! Wenn ihr es nicht hinbekommt seid ihr als Gruppe einfach nicht gut genug Punkt. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Heiler ja acho so arm dran wären oder, dass ich dich als Heiler jetzt mit L2P flamen will sondern, dass JEDER in der Gruppe oder im Raid ein wenig nachdenken sollte wie er den erlittenen Schaden minimieren kann. Die Zeiten in denen jeder nur darauf achten musste seine Rotation fehlerfrei durchzuziehen um möglichst weit oben im Penismeter zu stehen und in denen der Heiler einfach alles vollgehottet hat sind eben vorbei gewöhnt euch dran.

Mal davon abgesehen sind die Heros mit nem durchschnittlichen Itemlevel von ca. 350 und ner eingespielten Gruppe mittlerweile auch schon wieder so einfach, dass du ohne CCs o.ä. einfach alles wegbomben kannst und die Bosse tierisch fix umfallen. Wenn ihr noch net soweit seid müsst ihr euch das eben erarbeiten.. Aber das mussten alle und es haben vermutlich alle geflucht (oder zumindest die meisten) aber das ist kein Grund ständig Heulthreads aufzumachen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> 1) Vielleicht hast du das aber du vergleichst mit Sicherheit die von dir gewünschte Situation mit einem späteren Spielstand von Classic. Aber vielleicht liegts einfach auch daran, dass es zu Classic-Zeiten noch keinen Dungeon-Browser mit entsprechenden Nutzern gab? Ich glaube, wir müssen nicht streiten wenn ich behaupte, dass sich da drin haufenweise Pfeifen tummeln. Und Pfeifen gibts mit Sicherheit mehr als zu Classic, denn die wurden in Scharen erst mit Wotlk angelockt.
> 
> 2) Würden Heiler jetzt schon nicht oom gehen, was glaubst was dann später los sein wird? Genau! Anspruchslosigkeit, da der Heiler ja eh jedem den Arsch rettet, der Mist baut.
> 
> 3) Passt schon aber verdiene dir erstmal unter härteren Umständen deine Ausrüstung. Irgendwas wirst mit deinen Random-Gruppen schon down bekommen. Daneben gibts ja noch Handwerk und Fraktionen.



1) Stimmt

2) Zwischen dauern oom gehen und unendlich mana haben gibts es ja auch noch ein paar Grautöne, die vermisse ich.

3) Naja, für Hero geeigentes Equipp muss ich in Heros (Kugeln des Chaos) Fraktionen gehen durch questen erstaunlich unterscheidlich weit, also muss ich auch dafür in innies.
Und wie gesagt, Normale Innies sollten Ausstattungsinnies für Heros sein und nicht Frustliferanten für leidende Heiler. 
Grade in normalen Innies ist der Equippmentstand halt noch sehr unterschiedlich. Dazu ist häufig die Ausrüstung nicht abgestimmt und nicht gesockelt/verzaubert (was ich durch aus verstehen kann)
Ich empfehle dir mal 4 grün/blaue 84 in den Hallen des Urspungs zu heilen.




Sator schrieb:


> Dass Druiden und Schamanen momentan arg weit hinten hängen, sieht man allein an Boss-Logs, nur Holy-Priests und Holy-Palas, Diszis, Schamys und Dudus nur sehr sehr selten....


----------



## RedPaprika (1. Januar 2011)

Ich spiele mit 2nd specc einen Druiden Heiler =)
Ich heile Wirklich Problemlos alle Heroics durch und das mit 50% moonkin equip.
Es ist völliger bullshit das druiden keine guten grp heals haben !
Verjüngen auf eine der ca auf 50% ist
Erblühen in camp hauen !(1600 mana )heilt gute 10-15%
Wildwuchs!ist teuer aber zu sehr unterschätzt!
Pflege! auch wieder nur 1600 mana und heilt bei mir 8k! ich kann das durchspammen und gehe nie oom.
Gelassenheit! stärkster gruppenheal im spiel.
Und wenn die grp wirklich starken grp dmg bekommt...Baum und alle mit blühendes leben zu hotten( knapp 1000 mana) und wildwuchs auf cd!
Der einzigste zauber der wirklich überarbeitet gehört ist Nachwachsen , da er erinfach zu wenig heilt für
die Menge an Mana.
Druiden heiler sind im Penis meter nich ganz oben, weil es hauütsächlich Hotter sind und so sollte man sie auch spielen!
Gott =)
Heult nich rum sondern probiert mal was aus!


----------



## Funkydiddy1 (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Fehler, denn genau das führt wieder zu Anspruchslosigkeit. Dann werden grobe Spielfehler oder Klassenunkenntnis nicht mehr bestraft sondern vom Heiler aufgefangen!



Und wenn die Hereoics generft werden werden "grobe Spielfehler" und "Klassenunkenntnis" egal sein...


----------



## RedPaprika (1. Januar 2011)

Funkydiddy1 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Hereoics generft werden werden "grobe Spielfehler" und "Klassenunkenntnis" egal sein...



Ich verstehe nicht warum überhaupt etwas generft werden muss !?
Oder warum Heiler gebufft werden sollten !
Also in meiner Gilde hat sich bisher noch niemand beschwert das irgendetwas unschaffbar ist !
Die Heiler haben endlich wieder Spaß am heilen !
Fazit: WoW macht endlich wieder Spaß , da man wieder sein Hirn gebrauche muss.

Ich merke aber leider das dies von den wenigsten leuten getan wird !
Ich habe das Gefühl das viele merken das WotLK doch viel bequemer war als Cata es nun ist =)
Finde es nur irgendwie sehr seltsam da 100% aller Leute hier in dem Forum es anrpuchsvoller haben wollten !
Habe mir eben mal die mühe gemacht und alte Post von den Leuten hier ageschaut, jeder hat irgendwann mal geäußert,
dass er es endlich mal wieder schwerer haben will.


----------



## cataboom (1. Januar 2011)

Es ist normal das ein Druide in Katzenform schlecht heilt!


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (1. Januar 2011)

Also bei uns in der Gilde, bzw auch meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass Druiden Heiler die besten Heiler im Addon sind...

Twinken wie verrückt alle Druiden 

Edit: Aber es sollten echt alle Heiler überarbeitet werden... 10k Heal bei 140k Live ist einfach zu wenig. 




MFG
Pala


----------



## Rodanold (1. Januar 2011)

1. Zum Umfrage-Thema:
Wer seinen Dudu-Heiler spielen kann wird keine Probleme haben. Es ist zwar ungleich schwerer geworden.
Das aber nicht nur für Dudus sondern für alle Heiler. Da reißt es auch die dauerhafte Baumform nicht mehr raus.

2. Zum Thema ... wie funktionierte denn das heilen in Vanilla??
Ja, das heilen in Vanilla war anders. Die mit Abstand besten Tank-Heiler waren die Paladine
und für Gruppenheal gab es die Priester. Manaprobleme waren damals zwar öfter als heut,
man konnte aber auch im Abstand von 1 Minute seine Manapots einschmeißen. 
Zudem waren damals die Buffs, Rollen und Tränke stackbar und nicht eingeschränkt. Man konnte einen Trank für Int, einen für Wille und
einen für MP5 einschmeißen. Dazu noch ne Int und ne Wille-Rolle.
Und die Heiler im Endkontent wußten damals auch noch, was eine Dunkelrune ist.

Alles in allem war es zwar schwerer zu heilen, aber die Möglichkeiten des ganzen Raids hier zu helfen waren einfach größer.
Allein schon, das man als Tank den Griff zum Heiltrank in der Rota mit eingebaut hatte, sagt vieles aus meine ich.


Also hört auf zu weinen, nehmt die Dinge als gegeben und gebt euch 
beim Spielen halt mal ein wenig mehr Mühe. Bringt euch ja nicht um, mal mehr als 3 Heilzauber zu verwenden.

CU Roni


----------



## ensy (1. Januar 2011)

Wilkommen in Cata das schlechteste Addon des Jahres!!!!

Ich habe seit Jahren nur Heal Schamane gespielt, hat mir Spass gemacht zu spielen und durch Jahrelange Erfahrung hätte ich mich niemals als "Newbie" bezeichnet der die Klasse nicht beherscht. Aber seit Cata Releas ist nicht nur der Druiden Heiler so schlecht geworden sondern auch der Schamane, die Heals kosten zuviel Mana und heilen dazu noch viel zu wenig!!! Da Blizzard aber einen auf die Harte Schiene machen möchte, werde ich dan eben gehen und die dürfen sich Ihre Idioten suchen wo mit diese Einstllungen von Blizzard heilen dürfen.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

ensy schrieb:


> Wilkommen in Cata das schlechteste Addon des Jahres!!!!
> 
> Ich habe seit Jahren nur Heal Schamane gespielt, hat mir Spass gemacht zu spielen und durch Jahrelange Erfahrung hätte ich mich niemals als "Newbie" bezeichnet der die Klasse nicht beherscht. Aber seit Cata Releas ist nicht nur der Druiden Heiler so schlecht geworden sondern auch der Schamane, die Heals kosten zuviel Mana und heilen dazu noch viel zu wenig!!! Da Blizzard aber einen auf die Harte Schiene machen möchte, werde ich dan eben gehen und die dürfen sich Ihre Idioten suchen wo mit diese Einstllungen von Blizzard heilen dürfen.



Dein Verlust würde das durchschnittliche Klassenverständnis vermutlich wieder steigen lassen. Langsam wirds... WoW wird damit wieder ein Fitzelchen attraktiver für echte RPGler und unattraktiver für Leute, die WoW für einen Shooter halten wo man nicht zielen muss.

Wartet nicht auf einen Buff von Blizzard, liebe Heiler. Bufft euch selber, lernt richtiges Heilen und der Rest kommt von selber. Andere schaffen es ja auch.


----------



## Seph018 (1. Januar 2011)

Willenskraft Jungs, Willenskraft.


----------



## Night2010 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nur dazu sagen, das wenn sich die Gruppe vernünftig verhält, das man dann auch keine Probleme beim Heilen hat.

Bekommt man aber eine Gruppe wie ich letzte Woche(Steinerne Kern), wo der DK Tank mit 83 grade mal 65k HP gebufft hat wird es schwerer.
Dazu kam dann noch ein Krieger und Verstärker Schamane die grundsätlich Aggro hatten. Und halt auch mal sterben mussten, da der Tank viel aufmerksamkeit brauchte.
Das zog sich bis kurz vorm endboss hin. Als ich dann den Krieger drauf ansprach, das es schön wäre wenn er von dem durchdrehenden Monster den mal weg laufen würde, um den Schaden und den darauffolgenen Tod zu vermeiden.
Von ihm kam nur der Spruch: Ich dachte du seist imba. Erklärt dann bitte so jemandem, das er mehr Schaden rein bekommt als ich in dem Moment heilen kann. Dazu kommt dann noch der hohe Manaverbrauch.
Mal eben ein paar Nachwachsen und das Mana geht zuneige.

Also meine Meinung:

Gute Gruppe = Kein Problem

Schlechte Gruppe = Schwer, oder die inni ist garnicht machbar.

Es liegt also nicht alleine am Heiler, es sind meistens mehr Schuld, oder der Heiler kann wirklich nichts.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wartet nicht auf einen Buff von Blizzard, liebe Heiler. Bufft euch selber, lernt richtiges Heilen und der Rest kommt von selber. Andere schaffen es ja auch.



Ich verrate dir mal ein Geheimiss, dass dein Spielerlebnis revolutionieren wird.

Eine Innie Gruppe besteht....udn jetzt kommts....aus fünf Leuten, wovon der Heiler nur einer ist. Hätteste nicht gedacht oder.

Und wenn Leute die in Classic und BC richtig Heilen konnten es nun nicht mehr können....aber was red ich...das geht ohnehin üner deinen Horizont.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ....aber was red ich...das geht ohnehin über deinen Horizont.



Irgendwie hatte ich genau den selben Gedanken. Vermutlich nicht mal selber nen Heiler spielen...aber den Dicken markieren (nicht du Ohrly...der Typ der hier den Schlaumeier raushängen läßt)


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht mal selber nen Heiler spielen..



Es reicht zu Wissen, dass andere Heiler mit der neuen Situation gut klarkommen. Das werden auch die sein, die im Sieb hängen bleiben, der Rest heult eine Weile und landet dann im Gulli.

Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele den Dicken in Wotlk markiert haben und jetzt auf dem Boden der Tatsachen ankommend erst wieder gut werden müssen. Schon deswegen ist Cataclysm seit Classic das beste WoW und ich hoffe, dass dieser Zustand noch lange anhält.


----------



## asmolol (1. Januar 2011)

solange mans doch schafft.,,


die spieler sind nur fail und wollen wieder brainafk vorm tv sitzen und nebenbei die heal-taste auf der funktastatur spammen.

tanks und dds müssen sich auch n wenig konzentrieren, damit sie ihre rota/priolist einhalten, bzw aggro halten, und wer bei seiner healklasse rund 2-3 knöpfe drücken will und sich somit stupide durch die ini "leechen" will hat selbst schuld. 
Das ging vorher, jetzt aber nichtmehr.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> .... der Rest heult eine Weile und landet dann im Gulli.



Ach was das träummst du.

Wir "heulen" noch ein wenig in der Hoffnung auf nen Heiler-Buff. (Komm Blizz, gib dirn Ruck!)
Wenn der nicht kommen zocken wir trotzdem weiter, nur langsamer.
Immer in der Hoffnung, Leute wie dich in ner Innie mal ein bisschen ausbremsen zu können 




asmolol schrieb:


> und wer bei seiner healklasse rund 2-3 knöpfe drücken will und sich somit stupide durch die ini "leechen" will hat selbst schuld.
> Das ging vorher, jetzt aber nichtmehr.



Wie gesagt, Heilen war auch schon zu Classic/BC- Zeiten anspruchsvoll. Warum aber gibt man mir als Schamiheiler ne Kettenheilung wenn der Tank den geheilten Wert nicht mal bemerkt?
Das erste mal, dass ich nur 2-3 Knöpfe drücke ist jetzt. Die meisten meiner Heilungen sind einfach sinnlos geworden.
Da du dich aber nicht inhaltlich auseinandersetzen willst sondern nur rumpflaumen sei dir verziehen.


----------



## scrat (1. Januar 2011)

Wie Dudu soll der schlechteste Heiler sein? jeder der sowas sagt hat 0 ahnung,ich spiele als main nen dudu heal und heile eig alle hero innis.Im moment itemlevel 342 kanst eig auf fast alle cc verzichten wenn die grp ein bischen klassenverständniss hat und keinen unnötigen schaden erleidet.
Der erste irtum ist das es nur auf den heal ankommt sonder auf alle das halt dds aus den flächenschäden rauslaufen und zwar nicht erst wenn der cast durch ist und der tank seine cds zum selfheal oder schadenabsorb auch einsetzt,da sind viele leider einfach unfähig oder kennens nicht mal.
Der 2 Irtum ist Wille jeder heal der voll wille sockelt tut mir leid,ich nehme nur den wille dens auf der ausrüstung hat mit und sonst wird ausschlisslich int gesockelt,das gibt mehr mana bessere heal stärker und mehr crits und noch ein wenig manareg und als bonus mehr manreg durch anregen.
Ich finde die heros werden mit raidequip so einfach sein das mann sich wieder langweilt.


----------



## ensy (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es reicht zu Wissen, dass andere Heiler mit der neuen Situation gut klarkommen. Das werden auch die sein, die im Sieb hängen bleiben, der Rest heult eine Weile und landet dann im Gulli.
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele den Dicken in Wotlk markiert haben und jetzt auf dem Boden der Tatsachen ankommend erst wieder gut werden müssen. Schon deswegen ist Cataclysm seit Classic das beste WoW und ich hoffe, dass dieser Zustand noch lange anhält.





Mein kleiner dein Siebsatz ist echt lustig. Erstmal ich bin Healer seit Releas von WoW und ich heile auch solange, ich habe also schon einge Healernerfs mitgemacht. Der Cata Healernerf geht aber zu weit, ich kann auch gut in Gruppenhealen so ist es ja nicht. Es macht aber keinen Spass und es ist nicht mehr entspannend einen Healer zu spielen, ein Spiel soll einen Fördern aber auch Spass machen und vorallem entspannen. Wen ich verkrampft auf Mana schauen muss und dan noch 20x überlegen muss welchen Heal ich nehme und wen ich heilen soll das bringt nur noch Stress mit. Nach einem harten Arbeitstag mit viel Stress habe ich es genossen vor WoW zu entspannen und den Stress abzubauen aber seit Cata ist es so das als Healer reiner Stress entsteht wen nur ein DD nicht mitspielt oder der Tank den Boss nicht kennt. 

Also das nächste mal auf deine Wortwahl achten, nicht jeder Healer wo Cata kritischer ansieht als du kann nicht heilen und ist ein totaler Loser in WoW.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum aber gibt man mir als Schamiheiler ne Kettenheilung wenn der Tank den geheilten Wert nicht mal bemerkt?



Vermutlich damit du sie nicht für die Tankheilung einsetzt... Nur so eine Idee.

Den Tank ins target nehmen, nicht mehr wechseln und Kettenheilung spammen scheint out zu sein.



ensy schrieb:


> Mein kleiner dein Siebsatz ist echt lustig. Erstmal ich bin Healer seit Releas von WoW und ich heile auch solange, ich habe also schon einge Healernerfs mitgemacht. Der Cata Healernerf geht aber zu weit, ich kann auch gut in Gruppenhealen so ist es ja nicht. Es macht aber keinen Spass und es ist nicht mehr entspannend einen Healer zu spielen, ein Spiel soll einen Fördern aber auch Spass machen und vorallem entspannen. Wen ich verkrampft auf Mana schauen muss und dan noch 20x überlegen muss welchen Heal ich nehme und wen ich heilen soll das bringt nur noch Stress mit. Nach einem harten Arbeitstag mit viel Stress habe ich es genossen vor WoW zu entspannen und den Stress abzubauen aber seit Cata ist es so das als Healer reiner Stress entsteht wen nur ein DD nicht mitspielt oder der Tank den Boss nicht kennt.



Wenn dir WoW zu viel Stress ist, dann suche dir eben ein anderes Hobby, das dich entspannt. Außerdem ist es traurig, dass du deinem Beitrag nach zu urteilen nur Spaß haben kannst wenn du Erfolg hast. Schau dir andere Spiele an, egal ob Brettspiel oder Sportspiel. In jedem dieser Spiele geht man auch mal leer aus auch wenn man sich ganze Zeit voll gestresst konzentriert hat. Aber eines Tages kommt dann der Erfolg wenn man dran bleibt.

Wotlk hat eben alle Spieler verwöhnt und ihnen für die lächerlichsten Herausforderungen einen Schuss Glückshormone beschert. Viele von ihnen, bei denen nun dieser tägliche Schuss Glückshormone ausbleibt schlagen nun wie auf einem kalten Entzug wie wild um sich und geben allem die Schuld anstatt sich selbst mal in Frage zu stellen. Wenn überhaupt kein Heiler zurecht käme wäre eure Kritik ja gerechtfertigt aber das ist ja nicht der Fall...

Manchmal trifft einen ja keine Schuld, da ist dann mal ein DD ein Manaloch oder ähnliches. Es braucht eben jetzt nicht nur Tank und Heiler um alles zu managen, es müssen halt nun auch DDler Schaden so gut wie es geht vermeiden. Die Fähigkeiten dafür haben die Klassen, in keinem anderen bekannteren Spiel sind die Klassen so mächtig wie in WoW...

Instanzen sollen wohl nichts beiläufiges wie in Wotlk sein, das man während seiner Lieblings-Soap nebenbei macht. Außerdem ist es ein schönes Gefühl, wenn ein Boss liegt, der einem vollkommen unter Strom stehend zuvor ein paar mal den Hintern aufgerissen hat. 



ensy schrieb:


> Also das nächste mal auf deine Wortwahl achten, nicht jeder Healer wo Cata kritischer ansieht als du kann nicht heilen und ist ein totaler Loser in WoW.



Für ihn ist die Rolle des Heilers nichts, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn er damit nicht klarkommt soll er sich halt was suchen womit er besser zurecht kommt, DDler vielleicht oder ein Goldfischbecken.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Januar 2011)

ensy schrieb:


> Mein kleiner dein Siebsatz ist echt lustig. Erstmal ich bin Healer seit Releas von WoW und ich heile auch solange, ich habe also schon einge Healernerfs mitgemacht. Der Cata Healernerf geht aber zu weit, ich kann auch gut in Gruppenhealen so ist es ja nicht. Es macht aber keinen Spass und es ist nicht mehr entspannend einen Healer zu spielen, ein Spiel soll einen Fördern aber auch Spass machen und vorallem entspannen. Wen ich verkrampft auf Mana schauen muss und dan noch 20x überlegen muss welchen Heal ich nehme und wen ich heilen soll das bringt nur noch Stress mit. Nach einem harten Arbeitstag mit viel Stress habe ich es genossen vor WoW zu entspannen und den Stress abzubauen aber seit Cata ist es so das als Healer reiner Stress entsteht wen nur ein DD nicht mitspielt oder der Tank den Boss nicht kennt.
> 
> Also das nächste mal auf deine Wortwahl achten, nicht jeder Healer wo Cata kritischer ansieht als du kann nicht heilen und ist ein totaler Loser in WoW.



Und genau so seh ich das auch. Ich heile mittlerweile nur noch Gildenintern, weil ich auf die Helden aus dem LFG sowas von keinen Nerv mehr habe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Vermutlich damit du sie nicht für die Tankheilung einsetzt... Nur so eine Idee.
> 
> Den Tank ins target nehmen, nicht mehr wechseln und Kettenheilung spammen scheint out zu sein.



Ja das ist der Fall.
Und damit kommen wir zu dem Argument von dem anderen Herrn, von wegen zwei nur noch zwei Knöppe drücken,
Um den Schaden den ein 84er grün/blauer Tank in den normalen Innies bekommt wegzuheilen nehm ich den Tank in Focus und spamme jetzt große Heilung, ab und an unterbrochen von Verzabuerungsentfesslungs Dings.
Wenn dann noch ein DD auf die Idee kommen sollte ne Heilung zu brauchen fängt es an kritisch zu werden. Ganz abgesehen davon, das sone große Heilung 6,6k Mana frisst. Über jede andere Heilung lächelt der Tank aber nur müde.
Da werd ich als Heiler gnaz toll gefordert. 2-3 Knöppe und beten das das Mana reicht.
Aber halt, ich kann ja einen der phantastischen neuen Heiltränke einwerfen der mir eine (in Worten eine) große Heilung mehr spendiert.
Und alle: Danke Blizzard.


----------



## Zodttd (1. Januar 2011)

Druide ist echt total schlimm zum Healen ich spiel meinen inzwischen als Tank und Katze, wobei ich eigentlich immer versucht habe die Feralskillungen zu meiden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Für ihn ist die Rolle des Heilers nichts, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn er damit nicht klarkommt soll er sich halt was suchen womit er besser zurecht kommt, DDler vielleicht oder ein Goldfischbecken.



Nun wir mögen das unterschiedlich sehen, aber Leuten die jahrelang (also auch schon vor WOTLK) erfolgreich geheilt haben, zu unterstellen, Heilen wär nix für sie, läßt bei dir auf so einiges schließen. Und nix davon ist schmeichelhaft.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> unterstellen, Heilen wär nix für sie



Dann beweise dir selbst das Gegenteil und zwar auch in diesem Addon!


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dann beweise dir selbst das Gegenteil!



brauch ich nicht! ich heile seit Classic viel, regelmäßig und auch recht ordentlich denke ich.
Beweis erbracht.
Vllt, wenn du auch die Proteste in den Offi Foren liest kommst du auf den Trichter, dass Blizz da etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> brauch ich nicht! ich heile seit Classic viel, regelmäßig und auch recht ordentlich denke ich.
> Beweis erbracht.



Dieses Selbstvertrauen stahlen deine Posts halt nicht aus. Du versuchst es auf dem leichten Weg wie ein Kind, das an der Supermarktkasse für Süßigkeiten heult. Sorry für den Vergleich.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt, wenn du auch die Proteste in den Offi Foren liest kommst du auf den Trichter, dass Blizz da etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist



Das zeigt mir nur wie attraktiv WoW während Woltk für Shooter-Spieler geworden ist.


----------



## Ureldhir (1. Januar 2011)

Tut mir Leid, aber jede beendete Instanz ist ein Beweis dafür, dass alles in Ordnung ist. 
Restliche Probleme sind in den Spielern zu suchen.
Die Mechaniken der Klassen funktionieren einwandfrei. Ansonsten würd ja niemand durch die Instanzen kommen.
Die Anzahl der Leute, die sich beschweren ist nur ein Hinweis darauf, wie wenig sie in der Lage sind, sich mit ihrer Klasse und deren Änderungen auseinanderzusetzen. 

Edit: Cataheilen hat NICHTS mit Classicheilen zu tun. Die Mechanik ist nunmal eine ganz andere. 

Edit2: Wenn die Dds zu viel Dmg kassieren und auf Cc verzichtet wird und so einfach zu viel Dmg auf alle reinkommt, ist der Fehler mitnichten die Heilmechanik.


----------



## Topfkopf (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen großen Druiden, aber was ich bis jetzt mit meinem Twink gespielt hab war eigentlich ganz locker. Egal ob pvp oder randomgruppe, war nie ein problem, auch mit dem mana nich. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das auf 85 noch...


----------



## Chillers (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir nur wie attraktiv WoW während Woltk für Shooter-Spieler geworden ist.



Du meinst für Spieler von shooter-games wie Call of Duty (mod. warfare), CS, Battlefield oder Bad Company sei der Lichking eine ernstzuspielende Alternative gewesen für einen bestimmten Zeitraum?
Wo und wann, ja - warum?
Wo war WoW mal ein shooter?
Grins. GRINS. 
Kannst Du das mal näher ausführen?

zumthread/ich finde auch, dass das Heilen mit dem Druiden im mom schwieriger ist als mit dem Holy-Priest. In WotLK kam ich als Heiler besser klar mit dem Druiden als mit dem Priester.
Jetzt, wenn die Gruppe stimmt, ist es in Inis *einfacher* mit dem Priester. Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich beim Priester mehr auf Tempo und Willenskraft geachtet habe und beim Druiden noch einiges aufzuholen habe.
Schaun´mer mal.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dieses Selbstvertrauen stahlen deine Posts halt nicht aus. Du versuchst es auf dem leichten Weg wie ein Kind, das an der Supermarktkasse für Süßigkeiten heult. Sorry für den Vergleich.



Entschuldigung angenommen. Der Vergleich ist wirklich dämlich


----------



## xerkxes (1. Januar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wo war WoW mal ein shooter?
> Grins. GRINS.
> Kannst Du das mal näher ausführen?



Headshots und die Position auf der Killliste sind wichtiger als der Sieg der Gruppe.
Man portet sich von Map zu Map (Dungeonbrowser)
Wenns nicht läuft haut man ab.
Die Chatkultur ähnelt sich erschreckend.
Die Namen ähneln immer öfter denen, die man in Shootern zu sehen bekommt.
Ausrüstung kauft man am liebsten ohne viel dafür tun zu wollen, wie in einem Shooter am Spawnpunkt.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass WoW ein shooter ist sondern, dass es für shooterspieler attraktiv wurde.


----------



## Topfkopf (2. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Headshots und die Position auf der Killliste sind wichtiger als der Sieg der Gruppe.
> Man portet sich von Map zu Map (Dungeonbrowser)
> Wenns nicht läuft haut man ab.
> Die Chatkultur ähnelt sich erschreckend.
> ...



So siehts aus, amn muss sich nur mal die bg´s anschauen. Flagge holen? Flaggenträger beschützen? Deffen? Bloß nich, lieber eifrig Frags sammeln, damit man sich schnell wieder ein paar Flashbangs holen kann...


----------



## KingKarlotti (2. Januar 2011)

Ob der Druide der schlechteste Heiler ist, kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Und denkt an Blizzards Motto: "Bring the Player, not the Class." 
Das Fing damit an, dass fast jede Klasse unterbrechen kann, in der durchschnittlichen Heroic hat man 2-3 Klassen mit CC dabei usw.. Und genauso ist es mit dem Heilen geworden. Es gibt genug Spieler, die eine Heroic durchheilen. Und das ohne Probleme mit einem toten Endboss. Das Thema, ob der momentane Content spielbar ist, ist also geklärt.

Aber woran kann es dann liegen?
Erstens: An der Unfähigkeit des Heilers. Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt, dass derjenige keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat. Aber vor allem bei den Heilern hat sich mit Cata sehr viel verändert und alle haben Fähigkeiten, die das Heilverhalten von WotLK komplett auf den Kopf stellen, bekommen. Also sollten sie sich mal mit diesen auseinandersetzen. Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht damit an, dass eure Heals zu wenig heilen. Vielleicht kriegen eure Gruppenmitglieder zu wenig Schaden.
Das bring mich gerade zu Punkt 2: Die Unfähigkeit der Mitspieler.
Es ist mehr als ein Gerücht, dass in den Heroischen Instanzen sehr viel Schaden reinkommen KANN. Nahezu jeder Boss hat eine Fähigkeit, die die komplette Gruppe in Sekundenbruchteilen auslöschen kann. Aber jeder, absolut jede, kann umgangen werden oder ist gegenheilbar. 
Ein perfektes beispiel ist Atramedes im Pechschwingenabstieg. Wenn sich der Raid dumm anstellt, ist es schnell aus mit dem Traum von dicken EPPIXX. Der gute hat im Grunde 4 Fähigkeiten, von denen man allerdings 3 (!!!) umgehen kann. Machen dies alle, ist der Kampf ein Kinderspiel.

Was bei der Spielerschaft fehlt ist meiner Meinung auch die Realisierung, dass WotLK vorbei ist. Ich meine jede Gilde, die 1 mal die Woche raiden war, hat früher oder später den LK gelegt. Ja, nicht im heroischem Modus, aber er lag. Und eben das geht jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich erinnere mich an Threads im selben Zeitraum nach WotLK. Da kamen schon die ersten Stimmen hoch, dass man in Heros nur bombt. Darauf folgten 2 Jahre, in denen nahezu jeder hier im Forum gesagt hat, es solle schwerer werden.

Da habt ihr es. Es ist schwerer geworden. Klar gibt es auch andere Buchstaben zwischen Alpha und Omega, aber ich denke nicht, dass Cata unmöglich ist. Es gibt nun einmal eine (eigentlich) klare Reihenfolge, wie man an sein Equip kommen soll:
Questen>Instanzen>Heroische Instanzen>Raids
In Cata gibt es gar keine Gruppenquests mehr, ausgenommen die Arenaquest. Aber einmal komplett das Schattenhochland durchquesten, Uldum noch dazu und man hat ein solides Grundgerüst. Danach dann in normale Instanzen, da die Quest erledigen und man hat genug für die Heros. Das Spiel lässt sich so weiter führen. Aber daran denken die wenigsten. "WOAH, ICH BIN 85!!! EPPIXXXXXXXX". So lautet es in vielen Köpfen. Den rest steuern Addons wie Recount dazu bei.

Also: Cata ist nicht unmöglich, eure Heals heilen nicht zu wenig (dass es Unterschiede in Punkto Tank- und Gruppenheilung zwischen den unterschiedlichen Klassen gibt liegt am Klassendesign) und Blizzard mag euch. Aber es muss ein Umdenken geschehen. Dass es funktioniert zeigen die Tausenden Randomgruppen, die tagtäglich Heroische Instanzen clearen.

MfG Gerdá


----------



## RedPaprika (2. Januar 2011)

KingKarlotti schrieb:


> Ob der Druide der schlechteste Heiler ist, kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Und denkt an Blizzards Motto: "Bring the Player, not the Class."
> Das Fing damit an, dass fast jede Klasse unterbrechen kann, in der durchschnittlichen Heroic hat man 2-3 Klassen mit CC dabei usw.. Und genauso ist es mit dem Heilen geworden. Es gibt genug Spieler, die eine Heroic durchheilen. Und das ohne Probleme mit einem toten Endboss. Das Thema, ob der momentane Content spielbar ist, ist also geklärt.
> 
> Aber woran kann es dann liegen?
> ...




Amen Bruder


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Januar 2011)

KingKarlotti schrieb:


> Aber vor allem bei den Heilern hat sich mit Cata sehr viel verändert und alle haben Fähigkeiten, die das Heilverhalten von WotLK komplett auf den Kopf stellen, bekommen. Also sollten sie sich mal mit diesen auseinandersetzen. Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht damit an, dass eure Heals zu wenig heilen.



Hmm da bin ich gespannt welche das wohl beim Schami sind. Nenn doch mal eine, ja.

Früher, (und damit mein ich nicht zwingend WOTLK) hatte ich als Heiler eine Auswahl an Heilmöglichkeiten, die ich der Situation entsprechend eingesetzt habe.
Was mach ich jetzt: Große Heilung Große Heilung Große Heilung Große Heilung damit überhaupt was ankommt. Ab und zu streu ich mal ne Springflut oder diesen neuen Zabuer ein der die Waffenverzauberung entfesselt.
Da stellt sich gar nix total auf den Kopf, da werd ich vom Gruppenheiler, den ich mir mal absichtlich in Abgrenzung zum Poinhealer mal in vergangenen Zeiten ausgesucht habe, zum Dreiknopf Affen degradiert, dem im schlimmsten Fall noch das Mana ausgeht.

Ok ich setzt mich mal damit auseinander.....fertig. Und jetzt ?


----------



## Chillers (2. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> 1.Headshots und die Position auf der Killliste sind wichtiger als der Sieg der Gruppe.
> 2.Man portet sich von Map zu Map (Dungeonbrowser)
> 3.Wenns nicht läuft haut man ab.
> 4.Die Chatkultur ähnelt sich erschreckend.
> ...



zu 1. Es ist der Witz. Jetzt wird alles durcheinander gemischt. In battlefield gibt es medics. In CoD nicht.
Dafür in CoD flashbangs. Die gibt es nicht in battlefield.
Der Sieg in der Gruppe ist auch in shootern wichtig.
In CoD kann man vielleicht als Einzelkämpfer bestehen, in battlefield nicht.
Auf WoW übertragen kann man weder das eine noch das andere. Viel zu...harmlos.

zu 2. Wenn man ein Ziel erreicht hat, wird eine neue map freigeschaltet. Auf manchen servern wird aber bewusst nur eine map gespielt.
Haha - hätten wir die gewünschten *classic-server*, die es in Wow autorisiert nie gab´- warum eigentlich (nicht).?

zu 3. So, dann :*Wenn´s nicht läuft, haut man ab.* -> kann man als Gemeinfloskel stehen lassen, die nix aussagt.
Ist mir die Kassenschlange zu lang, lasse ich die packs liegen, verlasse den Laden.
Beziehung zu nervig? *adios per sms*.
Schulstunde keinen Bock? *selbstattestierte Übelkeit*.
Spinne im Schrank -> *ich renne selber automatisch zum objektentferntesten Punkt*.

usw. also nix spezifisches für WoW.

zu4. Das hat gar nichts mit WoW und shootern im speziellen zu tun. Geh´in irgendein beliebiges Forum, sei´es zu *Mundhygiene* oder *Die Hydraulik in Zeiten des Vierradantriebes*- überall wirst Du unvergleichliche Reduktionen auf die normalen Körperausscheidungen in irgendwelchen Kommentaren finden.

zu5. oder umgekehrt. Es herrscht die freie Namenswahl und so lange Eltern ihre Kinder Melodine-Solange oder Kevin -Dustin in RL nennen dürfen, habe ich mein selbstbestimmtes Recht auf IMBARô^xxxôr. Mein Recht, ja. Was ich nicht ausüben muss.
Und wenn ich es tue, habe ich mit den Konsequenzen zu leben. Ich behaupte ja, diese roxxor -namen wurde von den MMoprgs (oder so) erst übertragen auf die shooter und nicht andersherum.

zu6. Stimmt.Man kommt in CoD viel zu schnell an diese AKS/74u, womit fast alle herumrennen.Obwohl es noch viele andere Waffen gibt. Aber - keiner beschwert sich. Macht´s der skill oder die Gesichtsbräune?

Dabei wollte Ohrensammler nur was zur Heilung sagen. 
Aber dann WoW mit shootern zu vergleichen....das sind die, die in shootern nix auf die Kette kriegen und deshalb wowen ->behaupte ich mal.


----------



## Masterio (2. Januar 2011)

heilen hat noch nie so viel spass gemacht, oom geht man kaum und der schaden von den bossen ist fair...
was mich allerdings etwas stört, ist die skalierung von zaubermacht und den fähigkeiten...bsp.: 6700 spell (hab ich zika im 25er raid) + irgendein heilzauber(toolttipp: 12k heilung) und trotzem landen auf meinem ziel nur 12k...wo bleibt der dazuaddierte spell?


----------



## Naldina (2. Januar 2011)

war heut mit nem palaheal in der dailyhero der schon teilweise raidequip hatte, 6 teile 359 itemlvl, wir konnten 2 gruppen ziehen und bomben der hat alles weggehealt und ging nie unter hälfte mana.... man hat sich schon wie in wotlk gefühlt


----------



## Masterio (2. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm da bin ich gespannt welche das wohl beim Schami sind. Nenn doch mal eine, ja.
> 
> Früher, (und damit mein ich nicht zwingend WOTLK) hatte ich als Heiler eine Auswahl an Heilmöglichkeiten, die ich der Situation entsprechend eingesetzt habe.
> Was mach ich jetzt: Große Heilung Große Heilung Große Heilung Große Heilung damit überhaupt was ankommt. Ab und zu streu ich mal ne Springflut oder diesen neuen Zabuer ein der die Waffenverzauberung entfesselt.
> ...



unsere resto schamanen sind ganz vorne dabei...ich hab das gefühl, das alle heiler irgendwie ziemlich gleichauf sind...
ich will dich jetzt nicht flamen, aber die beiträge die ich in diesen thread von dir gelesen habe, lassen darauf schließen, dass du absolut keinen plan hast... 

alle heilklassen sind zumindest im pve sehr gut balanced...


----------



## ensy (2. Januar 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> unsere resto schamanen sind ganz vorne dabei...ich hab das gefühl, das alle heiler irgendwie ziemlich gleichauf sind...
> ich will dich jetzt nicht flamen, aber die beiträge die ich in diesen thread von dir gelesen habe, lassen darauf schließen, dass du absolut keinen plan hast...
> 
> alle heilklassen sind zumindest im pve sehr gut balanced...





Ehrlichgesagt würde ich einfach mal behaupten das du keinen Plan hast von Schamys, es stimmt sehr wohl das Schamane nur noch mit grossen Heal heilt dieser kostet auch rund 6k Mana. Kettenheilung ist lächerlich mit seine 8k heal wo in der Zauberzeit schon 15k dmg reinkommt, Manareg im fight ist fast unmöglich mit Schamy. 
Mein Schamy war nur auf Wille geskillt und hat für Heros recht ordentliche Ausrüstung gehabt, aber trotzdem war ich im Bossfight oom egal ob Gildengruppe oder Random. Es ist einfach so das der Schamy nur Grosse heals was bringt, alle andere heals wie Gruppenheals oder kleine heals ist ein reiner Witz. Wen ich Priester oder Palaheiler angeschaut habe, die konnten durchgehend Heilen und sind nicht mal annähernd an die oom Grenze gekommen wieso haben also diese 2 Klassen einen vorteil bekommen und die restliche Healer dürfen dumm in Röhre schauen und sowas bezeichnet man dan "als Balance".

Neeee also in Cata läuft was Schamy angeht einiges schief und das hat !!!NICHTS!!! mit können zutun, schlisslich kann man aus einem Stein auch keinen Goldklumpen machen!!!!! WoW hat sich in die richtung der Süchtigen und der Heuler entwickelt wo sich immer beschwerten wie leicht WoW doch geworden ist. Ich Provozeie schon erste Realmzusammenlegung weil einfach diese normale Zocker mit WoW abgeschlossen haben braucht ja nur in offic. Forum schauen wiviele gekündigt haben. 
Ich habe vor 1 Woche eine Hero ausprobiert mit Gilde ich fande das Spiel nur noch ätzend und wie oben geschrieben viel zu Stressig deshalb ist es von der Platte weg und Account gekündigt. Es gibt im Leben wichtigeres als 5 Stunden täglich zu Raiden und immer wieder Woche für Woche gleichen Boss zu legen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Januar 2011)

dazu ob der druide aktuell schlecht abschneidet im vergleich mit anderen heal klassen kann ich mir kein urteil erlauben da ich selbst keinen spiele.

habe allerdings restro und diszi und muß sagen das heroische instanzen machbar sind mit beiden auch mit 329 ! zum raid kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich aktuell noch nicht als heal im raid unterwegs bin.

in den meisten fällen reicht es wenn die group abgesehen vom tank iwo zwischen 25% und 60% rumgammelt, kann nur jedem raten sich von der vorstellung zu verabschieden das man alles und jeden auf 100% hp vollheilen muß/sollte/kann !

@ TE wenn dich deine gruppen aussortieren weil du einen healdudu spielst sind sie deine anwesenheit erst gar nicht wert, da ich mit genug healdudus in heros gewesen bin um sagen zu können das der erfolg nicht von der heiler klasse abhängig ist !

ich muß sagen es bringt einem selbst auch als heiler ungemein viel die instanz zu kennen, da man mit etwas erfahrung genau weiß was wann, wo und wie passiert in sachen reinkommendem schaden, insbesonder mit anfangsequip ungemein hilfreich die instanz zumindest nh ein paar mal gespielt zu haben !

ebenfalls rate ich dazu sich mit seiner klasse nocheinmal aufs neue auseinander zu setzen, sei es skillung, rotation oder welche stats sich besonders hervortun ! wir heiler generell sind mit cata noch weit extremer von der fehlerquote der gruppe abhängig als zuvor ! aggro ziehen, ewig in voids rumstehen, schlecht verteilen im raum (zb beim endboss in tolvir hc), all das sind dinge die wir nahezu nicht kompensieren können, das liegt nicht am druiden oder einer anderen klasse sondern einfach daran das es von blizzard so gewollt ist !

ps: nicht verzweifeln hattes auch evtl pech mit deinen gruppen manche spielen im geist eben immer noch wotlk !


----------



## KingKarlotti (2. Januar 2011)

Gut, zum Punkt Schamanenheiler kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen. Liegt vielleicht wirklich daran, dass kein Schamane Bock auf heilen hat, vielleicht aber auch daran, dass wir einfach mal nur 3 Schamanen in der Gilde haben.
Trotzdem gibt es genug Schamanen, die eine Hero durchheilen, ansonsten hätte Blizz früher reagiert. Vielleicht ist es auch wie beim Druiden. Anfangs dachte man, Druiden könnten nicht mehr heilen. Heute weiß man, dass sie es durchaus können, lediglich nicht mehr mit der selben Spielweise wie früher.
Was die 8k vo Chainheal betreffen: Der Wildwuchs von unserem Druiden heilt auch nur um die 7-8k, trotzdem überleben wir es. DDs sollten auch mal Verbände nutzen, vor allem wenn grad kein Burst gefragt ist. Aber Verbände hat ja keiner mehr, Stoff lässt sich viel besser verkaufen.

Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass nicht zu wenig heilung ankommt, sondern zu viel Schaden, der vermieden werden kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Januar 2011)

KingKarlotti schrieb:


> Gut, zum Punkt Schamanenheiler kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen. Liegt vielleicht wirklich daran, dass kein Schamane Bock auf heilen hat, vielleicht aber auch daran, dass wir einfach mal nur 3 Schamanen in der Gilde haben.
> Trotzdem gibt es genug Schamanen, die eine Hero durchheilen, ansonsten hätte Blizz früher reagiert. Vielleicht ist es auch wie beim Druiden. Anfangs dachte man, Druiden könnten nicht mehr heilen. Heute weiß man, dass sie es durchaus können, lediglich nicht mehr mit der selben Spielweise wie früher.
> Was die 8k vo Chainheal betreffen: Der Wildwuchs von unserem Druiden heilt auch nur um die 7-8k, trotzdem überleben wir es. DDs sollten auch mal Verbände nutzen, vor allem wenn grad kein Burst gefragt ist. Aber Verbände hat ja keiner mehr, Stoff lässt sich viel besser verkaufen.
> 
> Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass nicht zu wenig heilung ankommt, sondern zu viel Schaden, der vermieden werden kann.



Du hast grunsätzlich recht.

1) Ich behaupte nicht das Schmanen (oder Druiden) Heiler gleich zu Hause bleiben können, aber es heilt sich einfach höchst frustrierend.
Das Argument mit der veränderten Spielweise kam vorher schon. Ich vermag die aber nicht zu erkennen. Ich hab einen neuen Spontanzauber bekommen der das Ziel ein bisschen heilt und die nächste Heilung um 30% erhöht. Das ist sinvoll und wird von mir auch fleissig genutzt krempelt aber die Art zu heilen nicht wirklich um. Das wars (der heilende Regen ist auch nett, aber nur gelegentlich nutzbar)
Es ist halt einfach nicht sehr spaßig mit mit nur einer Heilung zu heilen. Außerdem habe ich mir ja bewust den Schami ausgesucht, weil er ein Gruppenheiler ist und nun ist die Gurppenheilung quasi ausser Kraft gesetzt. Auch nicht schön.
2) Das DDs selbstheal besnutzen wäre schön, kommt aber auch durchaus vor. Verbände sind eher weniger doll, da ja kein Schaden dabei reinkommen darf und zumindest in den 5ern hast du das ja eher selten.


----------



## KingKarlotti (2. Januar 2011)

Schön, dass wir uns halbwegs einigen können 

Klar sind Verbände suboptimal, bei Boss- oder Trashgruppenkenntnis durchaus anwendbar. 

Das Problem ist, dass kein DD mehr Interrupt in der Castbar hatte, Jäger ihr Wyverngift aka Stich des Flügeldrachen vergessen haben, Schurken ihr Blenden usw. Selbst bei grßen Trashgruppen wie Grim Batol kann man in der Regel soviele Mobs rausnehmen, dass nur 2 Mobs bekämpf werden müssen. Das vereinfacht die Heilung erheblich.


----------



## Farfalla (2. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 2) Das DDs selbstheal besnutzen wäre schön, kommt aber auch durchaus vor. Verbände sind eher weniger doll, da ja kein Schaden dabei reinkommen darf und zumindest in den 5ern hast du das ja eher selten.



das ist, weil keiner mehr raus laufen möchte!
ifh hab zwar erst mit BC den content durchforst, aber ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich bei gewissen bossen weg gelaufen bin, mich hinter einen pfosten gestellt hab, um mir einen verband zu gönnen.

sowas kann man heute nicht mehr verlangen, wenn man 2 m weg vom boss muss, kann man ja keinen schaden mehr machen...

ich finde diese diskusion super, viele unterschiedliche meinungen, ich kann nur vom druiden reden, welcher mir wirklich sehr viel spass macht zum heilen.
auch rnd gruppen.
man ligt zwar manchmal im dreck, aber wir habens noch immer geschafft die ini zu beenden.


----------



## Blackout1091 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich finde mit dem Heal das ist zur Zeit echt krass.
Ich bin Tank und der Healer hat keine Pause und muss non-stop eig healen trotz relativ guten Gear.

Mein Pala ist auch Healer aber mal ganz ehrlich wenn ich ein stressigen Tag hinter mir hab und mir denke zockste noch nen bisschen hab ich keine Lust
mich als Healer so zu konzentrieren, dass ja keiner stirbt.
Natürlich zu Wotlk Zeiten musste man gar nichts machen als Healer was auch falsch ist.
Natürlich wenn du gut sein willst und was erreichen willst muss du auch Zeit investieren und Arbeit.

Die Heros sind machbar keien Frage jedoch schon anstrengend momentan.
Da es ein Spiel ist sollte es ja auch mehr zum spaßigen spielen verleiten und nicht mit Arbeit verbunden werden.
Dafür gibt es immerhin dann Raids + Hardmode usw.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Januar 2011)

Wer immer noch so heilen will wie in WotLK ist als Heiler in Cata fehl am Platz. Und die, die diese Art des Heilens von mir als Heiler erwarten, ebenfalls.
Früher stand der Heiler auch ohne Mana mitten im Bosskampf da, wenn die DD´s mal wieder zuviel Schaden kassierten. Die Regeneration jedes Spielers ist enorm angehoben worden. Zudem kann man auch mal einen Verband anlegen. Und zuguterletzt muss man ja nicht den Tank wieder auf sein Maximum an Lebenspunkten bringen...er muss lediglich überleben.

Ich spiele einen Hexer und sage vor einem Kampf an, dass man mich nicht heilen muss...dafür sorge ich schon selbst.
Ich spiele auch einen Heiler und verschwende kein Mana, um mich zu heilen. Und ich spiele einen Pala, der ebenfalls keine Heilung benötigt.
Geheilt werden muss der Tank und Nahkampfklassen ohne Mana. Alle DD´s, die über Heilzauber verfügen, sollen gelegentlich auch mal eine Heilung für sich rausdrücken, wenn nötig.

Ganz ehrlich...wenn jede Klasse all ihre Möglichkeiten nutzt, Schaden zu vermeiden oder die Selbstheilung zu erhöhen...dann klappt das mit den Heilungen und mit dem Manavorrate auch. Alle anderen Spieler sollten sich vielleicht einmal Gedanken über ihre Spielweise machen. 

Edit: Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "dann kann ich aber nicht Max DPS fahren".
Wer so argumentiert, hat eh ´nen Schuss. Es ging nie darum, vor anderen Spielern im Recount oben zu stehen. Das hat die Generation Lich King erst eingeführt. Und diese Zeiten sind gottlob erst einmal vorbei.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Januar 2011)

ensy schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt würde ich einfach mal behaupten das du keinen Plan hast von Schamys, es stimmt sehr wohl das Schamane nur noch mit grossen Heal heilt dieser kostet auch rund 6k Mana. Kettenheilung ist lächerlich mit seine 8k heal wo in der Zauberzeit schon 15k dmg reinkommt, Manareg im fight ist fast unmöglich mit Schamy.
> Mein Schamy war nur auf Wille geskillt und hat für Heros recht ordentliche Ausrüstung gehabt, aber trotzdem war ich im Bossfight oom egal ob Gildengruppe oder Random. Es ist einfach so das der Schamy nur Grosse heals was bringt, alle andere heals wie Gruppenheals oder kleine heals ist ein reiner Witz. Wen ich Priester oder Palaheiler angeschaut habe, die konnten durchgehend Heilen und sind nicht mal annähernd an die oom Grenze gekommen wieso haben also diese 2 Klassen einen vorteil bekommen und die restliche Healer dürfen dumm in Röhre schauen und sowas bezeichnet man dan "als Balance".
> 
> Neeee also in Cata läuft was Schamy angeht einiges schief und das hat !!!NICHTS!!! mit können zutun, schlisslich kann man aus einem Stein auch keinen Goldklumpen machen!!!!! WoW hat sich in die richtung der Süchtigen und der Heuler entwickelt wo sich immer beschwerten wie leicht WoW doch geworden ist. Ich Provozeie schon erste Realmzusammenlegung weil einfach diese normale Zocker mit WoW abgeschlossen haben braucht ja nur in offic. Forum schauen wiviele gekündigt haben.
> Ich habe vor 1 Woche eine Hero ausprobiert mit Gilde ich fande das Spiel nur noch ätzend und wie oben geschrieben viel zu Stressig deshalb ist es von der Platte weg und Account gekündigt. Es gibt im Leben wichtigeres als 5 Stunden täglich zu Raiden und immer wieder Woche für Woche gleichen Boss zu legen.




Junge, Junge, Junge
Du hast ja vielleicht eine Ahnung vom Heilen. Gut, dass du dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt hast, Kollege


----------



## Big-Stotz (2. Januar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wer immer noch so heilen will wie in WotLK ist als Heiler in Cata fehl am Platz. Und die, die diese Art des Heilens von mir als Heiler erwarten, ebenfalls.
> Früher stand der Heiler auch ohne Mana mitten im Bosskampf da, wenn die DD´s mal wieder zuviel Schaden kassierten. Die Regeneration jedes Spielers ist enorm angehoben worden. Zudem kann man auch mal einen Verband anlegen. Und zuguterletzt muss man ja nicht den Tank wieder auf sein Maximum an Lebenspunkten bringen...er muss lediglich überleben.
> 
> Ich spiele einen Hexer und sage vor einem Kampf an, dass man mich nicht heilen muss...dafür sorge ich schon selbst.
> ...



Dem kann ich so zustimmen. Allerdings klappt das bei den meisten immer noch nicht. Gildenintern sind Heros mittlerweile sogar recht entspannt. Aber rnd kommt keiner darauf auch mal selbstheal zu verwenden. Es kommt auch immer wieder vor dass ich oom gehe und nen Priest darum bitte seine Hymnen einzustezen. Macht er das? Natürlich nicht, könnte ja weniger dmg machen.... und diese Spielweise ist leider bei manchen nicht mehr aus den Köpfen zu bekommen. Ich will jetzt keine Spieler über einen Kamm scheeren, aber besonders auf FW scheint es bei vielen immer noch so zu sein.


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Januar 2011)

es geh hier ja eigentlich um den dudu als heal, aber naja da ich hier schonwieder soviel blödsinn zum thema restro lese muß ich mich schon fragen ob derjenige jehmals in einer heo ini geheilt hat als restro...

als restro non stop die große welle zu nehmen führt einizg allein dazu nach spätestens der hälfte des bosskampfs OOM dazustehen ! und ich hab nen gebufften pool von 92k, in ner gilden hero da entweder nen bär oder pala tankt und wir mehr als genug mages haben, soviel dazu...

die kleine ist standard, da sie dich selbst mitheilt sofern die geglypht ist was selbstheilung ohne zu failen fast erübrigt in den meisten fällen ! springflut auf cd halten und die große kommt fast ausschließlich am tank zum einsatz !

aber hier gibts ja anscheindend soviele experten zu dem thema...

nochmals i´m sry ! aber diesen mist mußte ich mal kommentieren auch wenns eigentlich nicht hier hingehört !


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> es geh hier ja eigentlich um den dudu als heal, aber naja da ich hier schonwieder soviel blödsinn zum thema restro lese muß ich mich schon fragen ob derjenige jehmals in einer heo ini geheilt hat als restro...
> 
> als restro non stop die große welle zu nehmen führt einizg allein dazu nach spätestens der hälfte des bosskampfs OOM dazustehen ! und ich hab nen gebufften pool von 92k, in ner gilden hero da entweder nen bär oder pala tankt und wir mehr als genug mages haben, soviel dazu...
> 
> die kleine ist standard, da sie dich selbst mitheilt sofern die geglypht ist was selbstheilung ohne zu failen fast erübrigt in den meisten fällen ! springflut auf cd halten und die große kommt fast ausschließlich am tank zum einsatz !



Jo wie gesagt geh mit nem frisch 85er restro in die Hallen des Ursprungs (normal) und heile ne grün/blaue Gruppe mit der kleinen Heilung und Springflut.
Das will ich sehen!!!!!


----------



## Agrimor (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo wie gesagt geh mit nem frisch 85er restro in die Hallen des Ursprungs (normal) und heile ne grün/blaue Gruppe mit der kleinen Heilung und Springflut.
> Das will ich sehen!!!!!



Da hast Du zweifelsohne recht. Du wirst aber auch bald feststellen, dass sich die Equippsteigerung nach einer gewissen Frustrationsphase bemerkbar macht und das deutlich. Eine Randomgruppe heilen zu dürfen ist aber wohl immer noch in erster Linie (ja es gibt auch Ausnahmen) etwas für Leute, die auch Geld dafür bezahlen, dass ihnen Damen mit hochhackigen Schuhen auf den edelsten Teilen herumtrampeln.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Januar 2011)

also unsere druidheals im 25er haben jetzt die 100k mana grenze überschritten und wenn die dds den boss verstanden haben und moven stehn die am ende mit mehr als 25% mana da xD 
und zwar alle unsre healer ^^
es kommt immer auf die technik und aufs equip an ^^


----------



## Grushdak (3. Januar 2011)

Was ich mit "Wie haben wir das früher nur überlebt..." meinte ....

Es war absolut keine Seltenheit, daß die Heiler zu schnell ohne Mana dastanden.
Klar gab es auch Wipes dadurch.
Nur wurden auch mal 2 Heiler mitgenommen - die sich abwechselten.
Das Timing/die Heilabwechslung wurde immer besser, sodaß ein Heiler fast immer volles Mana hatte.

Da gab es bei uns in der Gilde schon fast die Pflicht, genügend Tränke und Buffood mitzunehmen.
Genauso wurden die DDs angeregt, auch mal Verbände anzulegen, wenn der/die Heiler nur für den Tank dasein konnte/n.

Ich war teilweise sogar Heilschurke^^, indem ich einfach mal nen angeschlagenen Heiler geheilt habe,
damit er sich nicht selbst heilen musste und so weiter sein Primärziel versorgen konnte.

Auch die Unterbrechungsfähigkeiten bei den Mobs helfen oft sehr, Heiler zu entlasten, da die Gruppe dadurch nicht so viel Schaden nimmt,
der geheilt werden muß.


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo wie gesagt geh mit nem frisch 85er restro in die Hallen des Ursprungs (normal) und heile ne grün/blaue Gruppe mit der kleinen Heilung und Springflut.
> Das will ich sehen!!!!!




der einzige boss da drin der die " große welle " in einer phase zum dauerspammen auf die group rechtfertigt is der endboss wenn er zur mitte geht und seinen ae gruppen schaden spammt (der name der fähigkeit is mir momentan entfallen) öfter wie zweimal darf er dazu eh nicht kommen selbst mit ner frischen group, in jedem anderen bosskampf reicht die kleine sofern nicht gefailt wird ! beim 1. hero in phase 2 und du bekommst die group auch mit der kleinen hoch, der skelettschädel kann eh nix, wer beim 3. mehr als 2 ticks von den lila voids bekommt hat schon gefailt bei omega wird am tank gekuschelt zwecks regen (wenn nicht grade 3 hunter dabei hast tuts auch da die kleine auf die group), der pflanzen fuzi kann eh kaum was, bei der tante himmlischen ruf und anschließen den regen umhauen aus dem blauen strahl kann man rauslaufen (gehe aus dem bosskampf selten unter 90% mana raus), setesh heißt der portal heini glaube wer in der grünen void steh hat eh schon gefailt genauso kann man seinen " lila raketen " ausweichen um erst gar keinen schaden zu nehmen (siehe da man muß fast nur den tank heilen) !

wenn eh nur iwo im bereich 65-70k manapool zur verfügung hast was mit frischem gear einfach so ist macht sich jeder fail doppelt bemerkbar und die " große " tut doppelt so weh, frage mich wie du das machen willst mit 25k mana weniger und ich geh ja wie gesagt schon oom mit der " großen " im dauerspamm ?

kann mich da nur wiederholen wie bereits in anderen threads erwähnt wer natürlich geistig noch wotlk spielt (ala der heiler macht das schon ich bleib ma stehen) wird in ner hero keinen grünen zweig sehen !


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Januar 2011)

ich glaube, viele Spieler, die auch schon früher geheilt haben, kommen mit den Procs und ihrem Herbeiführen nicht klar.
Die wollen noch auf die alte Art heilen, gehen dabei aber superschnell oom, weil sie sich nicht mir den neuen Fähigkeiten beschäftigt haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> kann mich da nur wiederholen wie bereits in anderen threads erwähnt wer natürlich geistig noch wotlk spielt (ala der heiler macht das schon ich bleib ma stehen) wird in ner hero keinen grünen zweig sehen !



Aber davon rede ich doch!
Deine Beschreibung passt ganz prima auf ne eingespielt Stammgruppe.
Ich aber rede hier von RANDOMS. Und da ist eben nix mit eingespielt und da ist der Tank eben möglicherweise verskillt udn da muss ich eben große Heilung spammen und da sind vllt Leute einfach zum ersten mal drin (weil dafür sind normale innies ja da, dass man irgendwann zum ersten Mal drin ist) und kennen die Bosse nicht auswendig. Komm doch einfach mal weider aus deinem rosa Luftschloss auf die Erde.

Aber vllt kündige ich einfach meine Arbeit, dann wirds sicher einfacher.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich glaube, viele Spieler, die auch schon früher geheilt haben, kommen mit den Procs und ihrem Herbeiführen nicht klar.
> Die wollen noch auf die alte Art heilen, gehen dabei aber superschnell oom, weil sie sich nicht mir den neuen Fähigkeiten beschäftigt haben.



Das höre ich jetzt zum drölfzigsten Mal.
Ich bitte als Schami hiermit um ganz konkrete Hinweise, welche neue Fähigkeit das bitte sein möge mit der ich mich den so intensiv beschäftigen soll. Bitte bitte verratet es mir, ich bin wirklich lernbegierig (Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Elemente entfesseln, das nutze ich bereits ausgiebig)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## xerkxes (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber davon rede ich doch!
> Deine Beschreibung passt ganz prima auf ne eingespielt Stammgruppe.
> Ich aber rede hier von RANDOMS. Und da ist eben nix mit eingespielt und da ist der Tank eben möglicherweise verskillt udn da muss ich eben große Heilung spammen und da sind vllt Leute einfach zum ersten mal drin (weil dafür sind normale innies ja da, dass man irgendwann zum ersten Mal drin ist) und kennen die Bosse nicht auswendig. Komm doch einfach mal weider aus deinem rosa Luftschloss auf die Erde.
> 
> Aber vllt kündige ich einfach meine Arbeit, dann wirds sicher einfacher.



Mit anderen Worten: Du bist unter gar keinen Umständen bereit deine Situation von dir aus zu verbessern. In WoW sind rund um die Uhr Leute online, es gibt Gilden wo um 4 Uhr morgens noch viel los ist. Das wäre was für dich und deine Arbeitszeiten aber das willst du halt ums verrecken nicht wahrnehmen. Mit portionierten Freunden gibts halt nur portionierten loot und so solls lange bleiben.

Du könntest auch einfach WoW kündigen und dich deiner Arbeit widmen, wie wäre das?


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Du bist unter gar keinen Umständen bereit deine Situation von dir aus zu verbessern. In WoW sind rund um die Uhr Leute online, es gibt Gilden wo um 4 Uhr morgens noch viel los ist. Das wäre was für dich und deine Arbeitszeiten aber das willst du halt ums verrecken nicht wahrnehmen. Mit portionierten Freunden gibts halt nur portionierten loot und so solls lange bleiben.
> 
> Du könntest auch einfach WoW kündigen und dich deiner Arbeit widmen, wie wäre das?



oder mit noch anderen Worten: Der Heiler soll gefälligst den Bockmist von deinesgleichen ausbügeln und wenn er es nicht schafft soll er sich aus dem Spiel trollen, denn er hat ja sowieso keine Ahnung.

Ich denke, darauf kann man's reduzieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Du bist unter gar keinen Umständen bereit deine Situation von dir aus zu verbessern. In WoW sind rund um die Uhr Leute online, es gibt Gilden wo um 4 Uhr morgens noch viel los ist. Das wäre was für dich und deine Arbeitszeiten aber das willst du halt ums verrecken nicht wahrnehmen. Mit portionierten Freunden gibts halt nur portionierten loot und so solls lange bleiben.
> 
> Du könntest auch einfach WoW kündigen und dich deiner Arbeit widmen, wie wäre das?



Ich bin in einer wunderbaren Golde mit tollen Leuten.

Die twinken sich grade Goblins hoch, haben auch (aber andere) komische Arbeitzeiten oder sind einfach sogar noch langsamer als ich im Content.
Und nein ich bin nicht bereit diese Gilde deswegen zu verlassen (zumal ich sie selber gergündet habe)
Ich bin weiterhin der Ansicht, dass zumindest die normalen Innies auch Random möglich sein sollte um jedem einen Einstieg zu geben.
Bei den HC kann man sich dann zanken und Raid dürfen selbstverständlich eingespielten Gilden vorbehalten bleiben. Dafür sind sie da.

Und danke für den Vorschlag, ich werde weiterhin versuchen Arbeit und Spiel zu kombinieren und mit ein bisschen Glück läßt mich Blizz ja auch


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das höre ich jetzt zum drölfzigsten Mal.
> Ich bitte als Schami hiermit um ganz konkrete Hinweise, welche neue Fähigkeit das bitte sein möge mit der ich mich den so intensiv beschäftigen soll. Bitte bitte verratet es mir, ich bin wirklich lernbegierig (Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Elemente entfesseln, das nutze ich bereits ausgiebig)
> 
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus



Da ich keinen Schamanenheiler sondern Priester- Paladin -und Druidenheiler spiele, kann ich dir nicht sagen was du genau ausser Elemente fesseln machen kannst, ich hatte auch nicht dich damit gemeint sondern war allgemein an alle Heiler geschrieben.
Evtl. liegts an einer falschen Skillung oder keinem Skill (es gibt z.Bsp. sehr gute Klassenguides im off. WOW-Forum).
Das kann ich nicht wissen, da ich deine Spielweise nicht kenne.
Allerdings war ich oft genug mit Schamanenheilern (Main WL) in Cata-Instanzen unterwegs.
Für mich persönlich siehts zur Zeit so aus:
In normalen Instanzen sehe ich die nie unter 80% ihres Manas kommen.
In heroischen Instanzen haben die meisten am Ende des Bosskampfes immer noch 30-40% ihres Manas.


----------



## xerkxes (3. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> oder mit noch anderen Worten: Der Heiler soll gefälligst den Bockmist von deinesgleichen ausbügeln



Wo ließt du das? Naja, den Bockmist von mir wird er niemals ausbügeln müssen, da ich nicht Random gehe. Ich benutze den Dungeonbrowser überhaupt nur beim leveln. Danach erspare ich mir die Pfeifen darin.



Windelwilli schrieb:


> und wenn er es nicht schafft soll er sich aus dem Spiel trollen



Richtig



Windelwilli schrieb:


> denn er hat ja sowieso keine Ahnung.



Er hat nur keinen Willen selbst etwas an der Situation zu verbessern. Das ist schlimmer als keine Ahnung zu haben.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Ansicht, dass zumindest die normalen Innies auch Random möglich sein sollte um jedem einen Einstieg zu geben.



Das sind sie. Täglich werden sie zu Hauf absolviert.


----------



## Damokles (3. Januar 2011)

Ich würde gern nochmal das zusammenfassen, was wir gestern in unserem Gildenchat erörtert haben.

1. Blizzard hat eingesehen, das was WoW damals gut machte und für viele Spieler den Reiz dieses Spiels darstellt;
	nämlich das gruppendynamische Zusammenspiel in Instanzen, für WotLK nicht/ungenügend umgesetzt wurde. 

2. Bei Cataclysm sollte "_zusammen spielen_" wieder stärker in den Vordergrund treten. Denn das "_stumpfe zusammenziehen der
	Gegnergruppen und wegbomben_" können auch dressierte Chimpansen.

3. Unter "_zusammen spielen_" versteht Blizzard unter Anderem: - das Konrollieren der Gegnergruppen durch klassenspezifische
	Fähigkeiten wie z.B. Verwandlung von Magiern oder Verhexen von Schamanen oder die Eisfalle des Jägers usw. usw.

4. Fakt ist, das viele Spieler nach über 2 Jahren WotLK diese Fähigkeiten ihres Charakters "verlernt" bzw. neu dazu gekommene
	Spieler diese Mechaniken gar nicht erst "gelernt" haben.


Fazit:
WotLK verhält sich zu Cataclysm wie Baumschule zu Gymnasium.
Ich gebe Ohrensammler Recht wenn er sagt, dass das Heilen in Instanzen momentan die Hölle ist.
Das liegt aber *meiner Meinung nach* daran, dass der Lernprozess bei vielen Spielern nur sehr langsam zu greifen beginnt.
In den Köpfen vieler User ist noch zu stark verhaftet, dass sich die Gegner in Instanzen wimmernd auf den Boden werfen,
wenn man als Gruppe an ihnen vorbeiläuft und wie dafür bezahlte Nutten ihre Klamotten demütig danebenlegen.
Das neue Zauberwort in Cataclysm heißt: Gruppenkontrolle! 
Würden sich die Spieler wieder auf ihre Fähigkeiten besinnen, wäre es auch wieder einfacher für die Heiler ihre Schutzbefolenen am Leben zu halten.
Ich freue mich, dass Blizzard sich dazu entschlossen hat, WoW wieder anspruchsvoller und interessanter zu gestalten!
(Zumindest für den Teil der Spieler, die das "_zusammen spielen_" bevorzugen.)

Die Zeit von "Sieg durch overgear oder overheal" ist nun endlich vorbei!


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> Die Zeit von "Sieg durch overgear oder overheal" ist nun endlich vorbei!



Die wird mit dem nächsten Item-Upgrade wieder da sein. Momentan fühlen sich Hero-inis mehr wie raid-progress an (ob gut oder schlecht sei dahingestellt), in Zukunft wird es genauso laufen wie in WOTLK.


----------



## DieWeltisteineGoogle (3. Januar 2011)

Mein Main ist Priesterheiler und am in den ersten Heroischen Instanzen war ich schon ein wenig am verzweifeln. Mit steigendem Equip und einer guten Gruppenzusammenstellung sind mittlerweile aber auch schon die ersten Raidbosse gefallen und mein Priester macht mir wieder Spaß. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich am Anfang die Inis verflucht habe und das Heilerdasein überhaupt, aber andererseits hätte ich mich noch mehr geärgert, wenn alle Bosse sofort umgefallen wären. Und nun zum Thema Dudu: Nach dem Priester hab ich den Druiden mal wieder rausgeholt (ich hatte ihn seit dem großen Patch noch nichtmal geskillt) und mir ist erstmal die Kinnlade runtergefallen bei den ganzen wirklich guten Talenten. Danach gings fluffig leicht durch die Inis, auch random heroics. Als Fazit muss ich sagen: zum Glück hab ich den Priester zuerst gelevelt sonst wär die Umstellung vom Dudu hart geworden und ich hätte wahrscheinlich den Main gewechselt. 
Also nicht verzweifeln liebe Heiler, alles wird gut  Und wenn ihr nur in gewissen Gruppen oom geht und es sonst ganz gut passt, dann schaut mal auf die DPS-Werte. Wenn der Kampf zu lang dauert, ist das nicht eure schuld.


----------



## xerkxes (3. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die wird mit dem nächsten Item-Upgrade wieder da sein. Momentan fühlen sich Hero-inis mehr wie raid-progress an (ob gut oder schlecht sei dahingestellt), in Zukunft wird es genauso laufen wie in WOTLK.



Genau aber wenn ich jetzt schon hergehe und nerfe, was glaubst was später los ist? Dann gehen gewisse Klassen mit ihrer ersten Raidausrüstung die Instanzen alleine machen.


----------



## Damokles (3. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die wird mit dem nächsten Item-Upgrade wieder da sein. Momentan fühlen sich Hero-inis mehr wie raid-progress an (ob gut oder schlecht sei dahingestellt), in Zukunft wird es genauso laufen wie in WOTLK.



Da stimme ich bedauernd zu! Aber momentan freue ich mich über den "knackigen" Schwierigkeisgrad.


----------



## Lari (3. Januar 2011)

Die ersten Heros waren hart, aber auch nur, weil wir gerade so, wenn überhaupt das benötigte Equip beisammen hatten. Die Heiler waren nach einem Boss-Kampf völlig leer, viel Schaden, den man hätte verhindern können, wurde nicht verhindert etc.
Mittlerweile gehen die Heros recht locker von der Hand, man packt weniger Mobs in den CC und ist schneller durch.
Jetzt stehen wir in den Raids. Der erste Raid, mit eigentlich nicht raidtauglichem Equip, war hart, sehr hart. Heiler gingen oom, AE-Schaden reichte nicht und eben all dies, was man so aus den ersten Heros kannte. 1. ID fiel bei uns also garnichts, getryd wurden Magmaul und Omnotron an einem Abend von zwei Gruppen.
In der zweiten ID, die Leute hatten ihr Raidequip nun beisammen, fielen beide Bosse beim jeweils zweiten Try. Halfus fiel dann sogar im allerersten Try und Valiona noch am gleichen Abend, jedoch nach deutlich mehr Trys.

Nach den ersten 4 toten Bossen im Raidcontent würde ich behaupten, dass sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Bosse auf Ulduar Niveau befindet, der Trash befindet sich weit über dem WotLK Niveau, was man mit CC aber komplett negieren kann.

Als Heiler kann man sich recht schnell umstellen auf die Cata-Situation, nur wenn der Rest der Gruppe weiterhin davon ausgeht, dass "das bisschen Schaden" den Heiler nicht stört, dann bleibts stressig 

Und im Vergleich der Heiler sehe ich nur den Paladin etwas höher als die restlichen Heiler. Laut unseren Logs liegen da alle ziemlich gleichauf nach einem 8 Minuten Kampf.


----------



## Peloquin (3. Januar 2011)

Wockyy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das der Druide derzeit als heiler zu schwach ist grade im Grupenheal. Als Tankheiler würd ich sagen ist er OK aber könnte besser sein. In Heroini´s werden ich meist von der gruppe rausgewählt wenn ich der Heiler bin oder die Leute gehen. Weil alle meinen mit nem Healdudu wird das nix




Sehe ich total anders: Ich bin ja tank und die Tage hatten wir nen Priester als Heal......Mr. OOM. Danach einen druiden und die Sache rennt. Ich hab den Eindruck des Pudels Kern ist ein anderer.

Wenn du vor Cata so geheilt hast wie ich als Druide biste in Cata einfach schlecht. Ich hatte mit T10,5 schlechter geheilt als einer mit T7 weil ich einfach nur irgendwelche Zauber geklickt hab.....so wie der o. g. Priester der nur danach gegangen ist: Welcher Zauber heilt am schnellsten........das der aber jeweils 5k kostet führt zum Titel Mr. OOM.

Ich finde druiden und Schamis derzeit auf einer Stufe und an platz 1 Steht für mich derzeit der Paladin der bereits mit 68k Mana in Heros locker heilen kann <-- sofern man ihn gut spielt (deshalb ist mein Pala auch tank ich spiele keine heiler ich kanns halt nicht, aber ich kann als Tank beurteilen wenn ich die Gruppe in eine schwierige Situation führe und diese von allen Überlebt wird. Dann kann der Heiler ja nicht so schlecht gewesen sein vor allem wenn er dann noch 2/3 oder sogar 3/4 bis hin zu 90 % Mana hat <-- kenn ich bisher nur von Palas.

Priester sind da deutlich schlechter drann.

Grüße

Peloquin


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

Captain schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe neulich mit meinem 82iger diszi nen 85iger tank geheilt, also wenn das verhältniss so weitergeht, dann ist das heilen ja so wie in wotlk mit ihm.
> ...


Naja... einen 85er Tank mit nem 82er Heiler in einer Non-HC ohne große Probleme zu heilen ist nun wirklich kein Kunststück. Spätestens wenn der 85er Tank HC-taugliches Gear hat sind die meisten Non-HCs so aufregend wie die WotLk-HCs für nen ICC equipten 80er Tank. Mit nem 80er Tank der gerade frisch aus den WotLk-Inis kommt machste im Schwarzfels sicher ne andere Erfahrung als Heiler. 

btt: Ich habe bisher nur wenige Druiden-Heiler in Instanzen erlebt, aber ich hatte auch den Eindruck, daß sie vergleichsweise schlecht abschneiden. Besonders was den Manahaushalt angeht. Die waren schneller trocken als ne angefeuchtete Briefmarke im Wäschetrockner. Mag sein, daß das Gear dieser bestimmten Druiden einfach nich mehr hergab oder sie noch mit veralteten Routinen geheilt haben, aber im moment sehe ich Druiden beim Heilen einfach nich auf einer Höhe mit anderen Heiler-Klassen. Bei mir haben Holypalas die Nase vorn.


----------



## Figetftw! (3. Januar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> btt: Ich habe bisher nur wenige Druiden-Heiler in Instanzen erlebt, aber ich hatte auch den Eindruck, daß sie vergleichsweise schlecht abschneiden. Besonders was den Manahaushalt angeht. Die waren schneller trocken als ne angefeuchtete Briefmarke im Wäschetrockner. Mag sein, daß das Gear dieser bestimmten Druiden einfach nich mehr hergab oder sie noch mit veralteten Routinen geheilt haben, aber im moment sehe ich Druiden beim Heilen einfach nich auf einer Höhe mit anderen Heiler-Klassen. Bei mir haben Holypalas die Nase vorn.



wenn man vernüftig spielen kann ist alles als druid heilbar auch die 10/25er hardmodes vondenen 90% der community noch träumen  Allerdings stimmt es das besonders mit besserem gear priester und paladine effektiver heilen können als der druide


----------



## Topfkopf (3. Januar 2011)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, schuld sind nicht die klassenänderungen, sondern die unflexiblen Spieler. Ich musste meinen Jäger aufgeben wegen Fokus, das ist aber nich Blizzards schuld, sondern meine, weil ich es nicht auf die Reihe kriege mit Fokus anständig schaden zu machen. Und so siehts bei den Heilern doch auch aus, es sind nicht die Klassenänderungen, sondern einfach die Spieler die es nicht schaffen sich anzupassen. Andauernd sieht man druiden, schamies, pala und Priester die wunderbar heilen, die können nichtmal von oom träumen. Wieso schaffen das die Meckerer in diesem Thread nicht? Ganz einfach, weil ihr anscheinend keine Ahnung von eurer Klasse habt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären warum es viele gibt die super heilen, während ihr es nciht schafft. Wenn es an den Klassen liegen würde, käme ja keiner damit klar, dies ist aber nciht der Fall.


----------



## Exicoo (3. Januar 2011)

keinesfalls. eher priest.


----------



## Exicoo (3. Januar 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Mann sollte nicht die Heros nerven, sondern die Heiler Buffen.



ich frag mich wie man jetzt immer noch Schwierigkeiten in Heros haben kann...  Am Anfang wars ja echt so, dass die Heros verdammt schwer waren, aber jetzt?  lol


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, schuld sind nicht die klassenänderungen, sondern die unflexiblen Spieler. Ich musste meinen Jäger aufgeben wegen Fokus, das ist aber nich Blizzards schuld, sondern meine, weil ich es nicht auf die Reihe kriege mit Fokus anständig schaden zu machen. Und so siehts bei den Heilern doch auch aus, es sind nicht die Klassenänderungen, sondern einfach die Spieler die es nicht schaffen sich anzupassen. Andauernd sieht man druiden, schamies, pala und Priester die wunderbar heilen, die können nichtmal von oom träumen. Wieso schaffen das die Meckerer in diesem Thread nicht? Ganz einfach, weil ihr anscheinend keine Ahnung von eurer Klasse habt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären warum es viele gibt die super heilen, während ihr es nciht schafft. Wenn es an den Klassen liegen würde, käme ja keiner damit klar, dies ist aber nciht der Fall.



Nun ja wie überall gibt es von eben Abstufungen von sehr guten bis sher schlechten Spielern.

Die die du kennst gehören dann vermutlich zu den sehr guten.

Ich selber würde mich eher zum drögen Mittelfeld rechnen und ich hab Probleme. So ganz alleine stehe ich, angesichtes der massiven Beschwerden in den Ami-Offi-Foren, wohl nicht da.

Daher: Power to the mainstream!! We are the ...naja people is wohl das falsche Wort......we are the healers


----------



## Topfkopf (3. Januar 2011)

@Ohrensammler: Warum soll BLizzard euch den Arsch nachtragen? Warum soll Blizzard für euch irgendwas an der Spielmechanik ändern? Könnt ihr nicht mehr euch aus rausholen, ihr mittelfeldheiler, ohne das Papa Blizzard euch das Händchen hält? 

Soll jetzt nicht aggressiv sein, aber es stört mich doch sehr das immer alle sofort bei Blizzard heulen gehen wenn sie es nich auf die Reihe kriegen. Was haltet ihr alle, die ihr umheult, denn mal davon zu den "sehr guten" Heilern zu gehen und die zu fragen warum die so gut sind? Gear wird es nicht zu 100% sein, da wird auch eine Menge Klassenverständnis mit im Spiel sein. Als BLizzard mal wieder den Hunter modifiziert hat und SV das nonplusultra war hab ich gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber anstatt zu heulen, hab ich mir irgendwann mal einen geholt der extremen schaden gemacht hat, und der hat mir erklärt welche Werte ich jetzt brauche, wie die Rota aussehen sollte, wie ich am besten die sockel usw. Und schon gings, dann kam schon durch autoshotafk so viel dmg rein wie ich vorher bei voller Rotaausnutzung gemacht hatte. 

Ne halbe stunde geschrieben und ein komplett neues Klassenverständnis. Warum können die werten Heiler das nicht? Sind wir zu faul dazu? Haben wir Angst vor anderen? Oder sind wir ganz dolle pessimistisch und sagen uns, die anderen sagen uns l2p?

Sorry, aber da hab ich kein Verständnis für. Das hätte ich gerne mal erklärt. 

Aber es ist nunmal fakt, das es Heros nicht unmöglich sind, es ist auch fakt das Heiler, egal welcher Klasse, nicht zu low sind, denn es gibt genug Leute die schon randomheros geschafft haben, und es gibt auch genug Heiler die ohne Probleme heilen. Mein Tipp: Man suche sich so einen Heiler, und spreche ihn an. Fragen kostet nichts, und im Erfolgsfall kann das Ergebnis so manch stressigen Abend abwenden.


----------



## imbaaapala (3. Januar 2011)

Vorallem die HCs sind laut Blizzard, für Stammgruppen gedacht und nicht für "Pick-Up-Groups". Das sehe ich auch daran, wenn ich mit meiner Stamm unterwegs bin, oder eben nicht. Manchmal hat man Glück und man findet rnd gute Leute, das passiert aber eher spät Nachts. Was richtig ist, ist dass die meisten Leute ihre Klasse nicht spielen können. Ich hab mittlerweile genug Dungeonerfahrung um zu wissen, dass es oft am Skill der Spieler liegt, aber nicht nur am Heiler. Die DDs müssen Schaden vermeiden und selber genug Schaden machen, ist natürlich schwer für den 85er Schurken Dârkássassìnkílléèr der nur eins kann oder nichts. Der Tank hat lediglich die Aufgabe sein EQ auf dem besten Stand zu halten, die Mobs ansich zu binden und seine CDs im richtigen Moment zu zünden. Ich selber als Tank hab daher die Meinung, dass es als Tank daher am leichtesten ist. Dann kommt der Heiler, und danach der DD. Bestes Beispiel war gestenr Nacht wo uns ein 16k DPS Hunter quasi durch BSF HC gezogen hat. Als ein DD geleavt hat und er dazu kam, lief es wie geschmiert.


----------



## Veraya (3. Januar 2011)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben^^
nach nun ca. 4 Wochen Cata und unendlich vielen Besuchen in verschiedenen Hc Instanzen und auch Raids kann ich sagen das es mit dem Druiden Heiler keinesfalls unmöglich ist zu heilen. Man sollte aber immer klar differenzieren mit wem man loszieht, eine rndgrp in der die hälfte vielleicht überhaupt nicht in der Lage ist movement zu zeigen sind manche oder auch viele Hc´s unheilbar. Aber mit einer guten Gruppe in der jeder seine Aufgaben kennt sind Instanzen locker zu bewältigen.
Wenn ich mit einer Gruppe aus Gildenmitgliedern losziehe muss ich meistens nichtmal reggen. Auf der anderen Seite benutze ich auch recht häufig den Dungeonfinder wo es schon des öfteren vorkam das wir gewiped sind ohne Ende.

Was ich aber sagen muss, und das ist Fakt das sieht man schon alleine an den Logs der ganzen Gilden und die sagen alle das gleiche, das der Druide immer weit hinter allen anderen Heilern zurückbleibt. Was aber nicht heißt das der Druide im Raid fehl am Platze ist denn selbt wenn der Heal output geringer ausfällt haben wir im gegensatz zu anderen Heilern gewisse Möglichkeiten die ein Priester oder ein Pala eben nicht haben und auch wenn unsere Hots lächerliche Beträge heilen können es doch genau die sein, die einen Wipe verhindern. 
Meistens finde ich das neue System wirklich genial, bis auf ein paar Situatonen wenn die grp mal schläft und es mächtig Schaden für alle gibt weil cc's viel zu langsam kamen und ich als Druide fast keine Chance habe die Grp ohne intensiven Manaverbrauch schnell hochzuheilen, aber ansonsten echt klasse so wie es jetzt ist.
Was ich noch anmerken wollte und was mich wirklich extremst ankackt ist, das viele immer noch nicht wissen das es beim Gastwirt essen gibt das man nach einem Fight auch nutzen kann/sollte, denn wir sind nicht alleine dafür verantwortlich eure Lifebalken auf 100% zu bringen.


----------



## Funkydiddy1 (3. Januar 2011)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Willenskraft Jungs, Willenskraft.



Ich bin mit meinen Druiden VOLL auf Wille gegangen, aber man geht trotzdem oom wie nichts.
Bei meiner heutigen Hero brauchte ich bei jeden Boss 2xAnregen(1von mir, 1 von ner Eule) um überhaupt bei den Bossen durchzuhalten.Und ich war am Ende des Kampfes trotzdem 30sek komplett oom.
Daher naja o,,o


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Januar 2011)

Funkydiddy1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen Druiden VOLL auf Wille gegangen, aber man geht trotzdem oom wie nichts.
> Bei meiner heutigen Hero brauchte ich bei jeden Boss 2xAnregen(1von mir, 1 von ner Eule) um überhaupt bei den Bossen durchzuhalten.Und ich war am Ende des Kampfes trotzdem 30sek komplett oom.
> Daher naja o,,o



Sobald jemand in der Gruppe Kacke baut oder nicht CC't wird bist du ratzfatz oom. Ist nicht deine Schuld. Klar kannst du die Failer sterben lassen aber ist einem damit geholfen?
Fehlt ein DD fehlt Schaden. Fehlt Schaden dauert der Bosskampf entsprechend länger...Resultat...wieder oom...Resultat daraus...wipe. Also heile ich die Failer auch und bin am Schluß der dumme, weil am Ende des Manas noch jede Menge Kampf übrig ist. 

Wenn Blitz die Heros nicht für Pickup-Groups gedacht hat...warum sind sie dann im Tool verfügbar??

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, die Probleme in den Heros werden auf dem Rücken der Heiler ausgetragen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber davon rede ich doch!
> Deine Beschreibung passt ganz prima auf ne eingespielt Stammgruppe.
> Ich aber rede hier von RANDOMS. Und da ist eben nix mit eingespielt und da ist der Tank eben möglicherweise verskillt udn da muss ich eben große Heilung spammen und da sind vllt Leute einfach zum ersten mal drin (weil dafür sind normale innies ja da, dass man irgendwann zum ersten Mal drin ist) und kennen die Bosse nicht auswendig. Komm doch einfach mal weider aus deinem rosa Luftschloss auf die Erde.
> 
> Aber vllt kündige ich einfach meine Arbeit, dann wirds sicher einfacher.




ich bin selbst berufstätig (vollzeit), lebe auf wow bezogen in keinem rosa luftschloß, und bin auch nicht ausschließlich mit ner stammgruppe unterwegs (wenn auch häufig das doch der fall ist) ! 

verskillte chars, nicht mal in der theroie die instanz zu kennen, trotz aufforderung vor dem bosskampf nicht entsprechend zu reagieren usw zeugt doch bereits von der unfähigkeit der leute wenn ich sowas erkenne (was in deinem fall ja scheints so ist) dann wird der " gruppe verlassen " button schneller geklickt als der 1.boss liegt ganz einfach... evtl mit noch einem satz dazu was die leute denn ändern sollen bevor sie sich wieder anmelden !

jeder muß seinen beitrag leisten, irgendjemand mitzuziehen geht einfach nicht mehr ! hast evtl auch viel pech was das niveau deiner rnd gruppen angeht, als heiler warte ich auf ne hero ca 10 minuten, lieber leav ich ein paar mal aus ner schlechten group in der hoffnung ne bessere zu finden bevor ich mir nen wolf heile ! aber das ist ja das problem der leute lieber einfach nen paar stunden mehr gimpig zu spielen als sich mal ein paar stunden für nen klassenguide und den ein oder anderen instanz guide zeit zu nehmen !


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer wunderbaren Golde mit tollen Leuten.
> 
> Die twinken sich grade Goblins hoch, haben auch (aber andere) komische Arbeitzeiten oder sind einfach sogar noch langsamer als ich im Content.
> Und nein ich bin nicht bereit diese Gilde deswegen zu verlassen (zumal ich sie selber gergündet habe)
> ...



wenn du in nh instanzen probleme hast (was ich schlicht kaum glauben kann), spielst du entweder selbst abgrundtief schlecht, oder deine gruppenmitglieder haben keine ahnung von dem was sie tun !

nh instanzen sind vom schwierigkeitsgrad nun wahrlich kaum fordernd, empfehle dir daher dich mit deiner deiner klasse nocheinmal intensiv zu beschäftigen um punkt eins auszuschließen und um das heft in die hand nehmen zu können solltest du dich auch bestens mit den instanzen auskennen, zumindest in der theroie, guides dazu gibt es wie sand am meer ! aus allzu " chaotischen " gruppen wie gesagt einfach leaven, ende !


----------



## xxhajoxx (4. Januar 2011)

Jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden ^^

Ich habe den Thread jetzt hier komplett verfolgt und muss sagen das beide Seiten gute Argumente haben, ich stehe da so mehr zwischen den Fronten.
Ich bin Druiden Heiler habe momentan nen ILVL von 334 oder 335 weiß nich genau und muss sagen das Heilen an sich schon mehr Spaß macht als in Lich King aber auf der anderen Seite in manchen Fällen einfach zu hart ist. Mittlerweile habe ich schon einige HC inis auch Random geheilt aber was das für Wipe Orgien waren möchte ich nicht weiter erläutern. Aber was ich wirklich feststellen musste war das ich als Heiler an den seltensten Wipes Schuld war. 

Meistens ist es meiner Erfahrung nach die Schuld von den DDs wenn es nich läuft und da muss man gerade in Random aktuell knallhart sein und die rauswerfen. Es kann nich sein das da manche DDs mit gerade mal 4k DPS rumrennen in HCs oder die ganze Zeit im Feuer stehen . Aber auch Tanks haben oft Schuld, ich sehe schon wieder Tanks die mit recht gutem Gear rumlaufen also paar 359 Teile usw. wenn diese aber sehen das der Heiler noch nicht so Stark ist oder die Gruppe im allgemeinen können die auch mal markieren und Ansagen machen, das machen aber bisher die wenigsten in HC da wird versucht durch zu rennen und man liegt im Dreck. Dann nehmen sich gerade diese Tanks noch einen Raus und Flamen rum wie scheiße doch die Gruppe ist. Die gehen dann nicht raus aus der Gruppe nein die sagen im Chat sie gammeln in OG rum und warten auf Kick, echt das letzte meiner Meinung nach.

Mittlerweile habe ich mich als Heiler gut an die Heilmethode gewöhnt auch wenn sie mir so nicht wirklich zusagt, ich habe mich damals fürn Heal entschieden weil ich auch mal Fehler ausbügeln wollte, weil ich nicht ne feste Rota abgehen wollte. Meines Wissens nach hat Blizzard sogar mal angekündigt das sie alles flexibler machen wollen, davon merke ich rein gar nichts das ist alles noch statischer als zuvor, genau das ist es was mich wirklich am meißten stört. Jetzt haue ich meine 3 Stacks Blühendes Leben auf den Tank und spam Pflege auf ihn drauf oder während Omen mal HT. Verjüngung mache ich eigentlich nur wenn mal ein DD zuviel Schaden frisst als das ein Wildwuchs ausreicht. Meistens komme ich so mit dem Mana Haushalt klar aber sobald einer einen etwas größeren Fehler ist es vorbei dann liegt die Gruppe im Dreck. Für einen BR ist schon keine Zeit mehr weil dann der Tank evtl verreckt oder sonstiges. Das ganze Heilen ist so dermaßen unflexibel geworden das es immer weniger Spaß macht, klar kann man so auch heilen aber es macht mir persönlich keinen Spaß. Ich will nicht vor jeden Boss Kampf angst haben das ich bald oom dastehe ich will auch nicht Angst haben das wenn ich meine Heilrota (Es ist wirklich nur noch eine Rota) unterbreche das direkt einer verreckt, dafür habe ich mich nicht für einen Heiler entschieden.

Wenn man jetzt in einer Random Gruppe unterwegs ist muss man wirklich Hoffen das alle alles beherrschen sonst wird das nichts. Blizzard lässt in den aktuellen Instanzen einfach keine Fehler zu und das ist der finde ich der Falsche Weg, das Menschen fehler machen ist normal aber sie sollten nicht immer direkt zum schlimmsten führen aber genau das passiert aktuell.

Ein Kollege mit dem ich oft HC gehe hat nen Heal Priest auf dem etwa selben Equipstand und was der manchmal wegheilt davon kann ich nur träumen, aber auch wenn er als DD mitgeht unterstützt er mich in manchen Bosskämpfen, wie angenehm sowas doch sein kann wenn ein Shadow Priest ne Gotteshymne raushaut das sollten alle DDs die auch heilen können mal machen einfach mal aushelfen wenns eng wird dann klappts auch mit dem Heilen aber das ist aktuell anscheinend noch Utopie in Randoms.

Mein Fazit bisher ist das ich es begrüße das das Gruppenspiel jetzt enorm wichtig ist, Blizzard das alles aber auch ein wenig zu hart gestaltet hat und ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> wenn du in nh instanzen probleme hast (was ich schlicht kaum glauben kann), spielst du entweder selbst abgrundtief schlecht, oder deine gruppenmitglieder haben keine ahnung von dem was sie tun !



Jau und Gruppenmitgleieder die keine Ahnung haben was sie da tun sind (zumindest noch) in einer NH Innie was? Ganz und gar üblich. Denn grade in die NH Innies geht man ja wenn man sich noch nicht auskennt.
Dafür sind sie ja da!!


----------



## Ureldhir (4. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jau und Gruppenmitgleieder die keine Ahnung haben was sie da tun sind (zumindest noch) in einer NH Innie was? Ganz und gar üblich. Denn grade in die NH Innies geht man ja wenn man sich noch nicht auskennt.
> Dafür sind sie ja da!!




Irgendwie erinnert das immer mehr an das damalige Geweine zu WotLk, weil man ja nur noch mit iLvL XXX in Randomraids kam.
Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind.

-Schamenenheiler-Guide
-Instanzen-Guides (Ab hier kannst du dann die Instanzführung übernehmen und Fehler der unwissenden Mitspieler korrigieren oder gar vermeiden)
-Leute vom Server zusammensuchen, die mitkommen. Ggf. welche mit Instanzkenntnis, ggf mit Ts-Pflicht.
-Lernresistente Mitspieler von der Instanz ausschließen (sie hatten die Wahl)

Dass man in Cata scheitert, wenn man blind und blauäugig und aus reiner Bequemlichkeit nur den Df benutzt, ist nun einmal so.
Dass die Heiler anders funktionieren ebenfalls.

Wer keinen Willen hat, an seiner Misere etwas zu ändern, muss das Spiel dann mit vielen Rückschlägen hinnehmen oder eben was anderes mit seiner Freizeit anfangen.

Auf das alles kann man aber sicherlich auch von alleine kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

Er ist nicht OP, aber auch nicht " schlecht "

Ich finds eigentlich ganz okay, auch wenn die Manakosten ein wenig hoch sind für die geleistete Heilung!

Egal  in der Kitty hau ich alles um ! MIAUW


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nicht mit Pflege heilen und muss dann zu HT greifen :< dadurch gehe ich ziemlich schnell oom und so leidet natürlich meine Heilleistung


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert das immer mehr an das damalige Geweine zu WotLk, weil man ja nur noch mit iLvL XXX in Randomraids kam.
> Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind.
> 
> -Schamenenheiler-Guide
> ...



so siehts aus, unterschreib ich zu 100%.... nur wer zu faul ist sich grundkenntnisse über eine instanz in der er/sie gehen möchte anzueignen, und dann vom rest der gruppe auch noch erwartet das die sich gefälligst auskennen sollen ist schlicht eine bodenlose frechheit !


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Januar 2011)

xxhajoxx, ich nehme bewußt nocheinmal das beispiel hallen des ursprungs hc diesen tank der die trash gruppen vor dem 1.boss ohne cc überlebt habe ich bisher noch nicht getroffen !!!

nachdem ich es mir in rnd gruppen zum vorsatz gemacht habe den boss eben nocheinmal in 2-3 sätzen zu erklären vor dem man gerade steht, da die alibi frage " kennen den alle auf hero ? " sowieso nie 100%ig wahrheitsgeträu beantwortet wird, fliegt alles radikal raus was es nach wenigen trys immer noch ncht begriffen hat mein gedultsfaden endet derzeit bei meist 3-4 trys ! ganz egal ob tank, dd oder heiler, wers nicht hinbekommt fliegt, das spart neben ner menge zeit auch ne menge nerven ! muß sagen das ich mit dieser methode speziell in der vergangenen woche kaum eine rnd hero mit mehr als 4 oder 5 wipes hatte ! was für eine uneingespielte gruppe mehr als nur im grünen bereich liegt meiner meinung nach !
da ich hier immer von TS pflicht lese muß ich sagen das ich seit der ersten und zweiten woche nach release mit keiner rnd group mehr im TS gewesen bin ! wofür hat man denn den chat, wenn man ihn nicht benützt ? boss kurz absprechen, cc targets festlegen, und das ding läuft meistens recht gut !


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> -Leute vom Server zusammensuchen, die mitkommen. Ggf. welche mit Instanzkenntnis, ggf mit Ts-Pflicht.



Genau so sollten normale Innies eben nicht funktionieren. Das ist was für heros!


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> xxhajoxx, ich nehme bewußt nocheinmal das beispiel hallen des ursprungs hc diesen tank der die trash gruppen vor dem 1.boss ohne cc überlebt habe ich bisher noch nicht getroffen !!!



Das geht schon. Wenn man viel unterbricht und zwischendurch ein DD mitheilt. Enge nummer aber es geht^^

Was das wipen angeht. Wieso vor einer non hc einen guide lesen? Ich finde es macht gerade den reiz aus wenn man das erste mal in einer neuen Instanz ist und völlig unwissend in nen Bosskampf geht. Die Bossmechanik selber analysieren und dann auch gern 2-3 mal Wipen bis man es raus hat. Die ersten non hcs mit catas haben so fun gemacht, einen Guide vorher zu lesen hätte es kaputt gemacht. Das sowas vieleicht in ner rnd non hc nicht die beste Idee ist kann ja sein aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man die Bossmechanik kennt rennt man doch nur so durch, fühl mich da teilweise wie in er Lichking Ini. 
(zB Schwarzfelshöhlen non hc gestern mit twink erstes mal drinn. Nix makiert einfach gruppen weggebombt, selbst als noch welche dazugeaddet sind, beim 2ten boss einfnach beide Zeloten envolieren lassen und mit weggeklopt, Bela mit mehreren Hunden gleichzeitig ungeklopft, selbst beim Endboss einfach Boss + Adds getankt und umgehauen.)

PS: Kleiner Tipp an die Schamanenheiler unter uns:

Springflut + Welle der heilung als Standarttankheal (Springflut auf cd halten)
Verliert der tank schneller leben wie man so heilt Waffe entfesseln + Große welle der Heilung (Bei mit 45k Healcrits)
Gruppenheal mit 1 mal heilender Regen am Boden + Springflut aufs ausganzziel dann Waffe entfesseln dann Kettenheilung (Kettenheilung wird von beidem verstärkt)
(Teoretisch kann man auch das Schocktelent skillen und einen Schock als ersatz für Waffe entfesseln benutzen aber es lohnt sich nicht meiner meinung nach außer das der CD geringer is)
Kommt schnell viel DMG in die Gruppe jedem der fast down is ne Heilende Woge verpassen.

Damit das funzt wird ein guter Manareg benötigt. Mit Wasserschild + Totem sollten schon so 3-3,5k infightreg da sein. Mit Blitschlägen kann man durchaus zwischendurch mal mana reggen je nach bossfight.


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Ascanius (4. Januar 2011)

datsoli schrieb:


> Sowas liebe ich ja.. Nur weil ihr das net hinkriegt heisst es gleich das wäre unspielbar. Hab das schon bei dutzenden Spielern gesehen die noch vor Cataclysm meinten den Dicken raushängen lassen zu müssen von wegen mit Cata würden ja einige auf die Fresse fallen und jetzt selber plötzlich behaupten alles wäre ja viel zu schwer weil selbst sie als "Über-Spieler" es nich hinkriegen. Komisch nur, dass viele andere wunderbar zurecht kommen oder? Klar ist es anspruchsvoll, das soll es auch sein. Aber unspielbar? Lächerlich! Wenn ihr es nicht hinbekommt seid ihr als Gruppe einfach nicht gut genug Punkt. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Heiler ja acho so arm dran wären oder, dass ich dich als Heiler jetzt mit L2P flamen will sondern, dass JEDER in der Gruppe oder im Raid ein wenig nachdenken sollte wie er den erlittenen Schaden minimieren kann. Die Zeiten in denen jeder nur darauf achten musste seine Rotation fehlerfrei durchzuziehen um möglichst weit oben im Penismeter zu stehen und in denen der Heiler einfach alles vollgehottet hat sind eben vorbei gewöhnt euch dran.



Dem ist mal nichts hinzuzufügen!




datsoli schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen sind die Heros mit nem durchschnittlichen Itemlevel von ca. 350 und ner eingespielten Gruppe mittlerweile auch schon wieder so einfach, dass du ohne CCs o.ä. einfach alles wegbomben kannst und die Bosse tierisch fix umfallen. Wenn ihr noch net soweit seid müsst ihr euch das eben erarbeiten.. Aber das mussten alle und es haben vermutlich alle geflucht (oder zumindest die meisten) aber das ist kein Grund ständig Heulthreads aufzumachen.



Genau so ist es. Mit o. g. Item-Level, Instanz- und Bosskenntnis und ein wenig von dem, was der Großteil als "Skill" bezeichnet, ist es schon jetzt möglich Wotkl-like durch die Heros durchzurushen. 

Gestern als Tank mit einem Gildenkollegen (DD) + 3 Randoms TDM Hero gewesen. Hat ca. 40 Minuten gedauert, kein Wipe, nicht ein CC, unser Pala-Heal musste genau einmal reggen (nachdem ich in dem Gang zwischen dem Schmiede-Boss und dem Bootssteg 2 Gruppen auf einmal (ca. 8 Mobs) gepullt habe.

Blizzard hat schon Recht mit der Aussage, dass sich mit steigendem Equip der ganze Schwierigkeitsgrad sich quasi wieder relativiert, was für meinen Geschmack sogar eher passiert als es mir lieb ist.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> xxhajoxx, ich nehme bewußt nocheinmal das beispiel hallen des ursprungs hc diesen tank der die trash gruppen vor dem 1.boss ohne cc überlebt habe ich bisher noch nicht getroffen !!!



Reinlaufen, Tank-CD´s anschmeißen, Schattenlanzer wegfokusen, Magier den Buff von dem dicken Viech klauen lassen und dann den Rest umhauen. 

Ist mittlerweile eigentlich kein Problem mehr, zumal fähige-DD´s mit durchschnittlichen Hero-Equip mittlerweile auch ca. 15k dps auf so eine Gruppe rotzen. da fallen die Mobs schon ziemlich schnell.


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Januar 2011)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Reinlaufen, Tank-CD´s anschmeißen, Schattenlanzer wegfokusen, Magier den Buff von dem dicken Viech klauen lassen und dann den Rest umhauen.
> 
> Ist mittlerweile eigentlich kein Problem mehr, zumal fähige-DD´s mit durchschnittlichen Hero-Equip mittlerweile auch ca. 15k dps auf so eine Gruppe rotzen. da fallen die Mobs schon ziemlich schnell.




tank cds also die ja 10-20 sekunden halten jeh nach cd... durchschnittliches hero equip und 15k dps... alles klar und ich bin jesus

ich bin mir eben wieder bewußt geworden warum ich gruppen in denen nicht cc´t wird bevorzugt unmittelbar nach dem 1.pull leave.... meine schami hat im ele gear jetzt 346+5 epics aber 15k fahr ich auf manchem boss mit ht und allen cds teils nicht !

immer wieder belustigend wie maßlos übertrieben wird " durchschnittliches hero gear " erlaubt 15k auf ner trash group *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> tank cds also die ja 10-20 sekunden halten jeh nach cd... durchschnittliches hero equip und 15k dps... alles klar und ich bin jesus
> 
> ich bin mir eben wieder bewußt geworden warum ich gruppen in denen nicht cc´t wird bevorzugt unmittelbar nach dem 1.pull leave.... meine schami hat im ele gear jetzt 346+5 epics aber 15k fahr ich auf manchem boss mit ht und allen cds teils nicht !
> 
> immer wieder belustigend wie maßlos übertrieben wird " durchschnittliches hero gear " erlaubt 15k auf ner trash group *kopfschüttel*



Totem des Feuerelementars + Kettenblitzschlag auf cd halten und ich fahre im Herogear +3 Epics problemlos 15k++ am trash. Aber trash dps ist doch im grunde shit egal. Ob man nun den trash ohne cc 20 sekudnen ehr down hat und beim boss aber dank fehlendem cds nun 20 sekunden länger braucht hilft ja nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> tank cds also die ja 10-20 sekunden halten jeh nach cd... durchschnittliches hero equip und 15k dps... alles klar und ich bin jesus
> 
> ich bin mir eben wieder bewußt geworden warum ich gruppen in denen nicht cc´t wird bevorzugt unmittelbar nach dem 1.pull leave.... meine schami hat im ele gear jetzt 346+5 epics aber 15k fahr ich auf manchem boss mit ht und allen cds teils nicht !
> 
> immer wieder belustigend wie maßlos übertrieben wird " durchschnittliches hero gear " erlaubt 15k auf ner trash group *kopfschüttel*




Sorry, aber da fällt mir wirklich nur noch eines zu ein:

Jesus, learn to play!

Mit o. g. Equip schafft eigentlich jede ordentlich gespielte Klasse an einer 4er Trash-Gruppe ohne CC 15k DPS. Manche Klassen vielleicht ein bisschen weniger, andere Klassen (und/oder gute Spieler?!) kommen auch locker auf 20k+

Selbst als Tank klopfe ich mittlerweile schon 13-14k auf Trashmobs und ich habe im Tankequip keine 5 epics an...


----------



## Ascanius (4. Januar 2011)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da fällt mir wirklich nur noch eines zu ein:
> 
> Jesus, learn to play!
> 
> ...


----------



## Æxodus (4. Januar 2011)

man man man mit was für Luschen als DD'ler bin ich bis jetzt in Heros zusammengestossen!? Bin Palaheal und hab Gestern meine ersten 4 Heroics angefangen und hab mir natürlich am Anfang jeder Ini die leute angeguckt und es waren immer paar dabei mit 3-4 epics. Und? Das höchste der Gefühle waren 11k dps von nem Hunter Der Rest so zwischen 8 und 10k. Aber hej wir sind auch so durchgekommen. Zwar waren mal ein 1 bis 2 Wipes dabei, aber es hat Spass gemacht und das ist doch was zählt 

Mfg


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

Æxodus schrieb:


> man man man mit was für Luschen als DD'ler bin ich bis jetzt in Heros zusammengestossen!? Bin Palaheal und hab Gestern meine ersten 4 Heroics angefangen und hab mir natürlich am Anfang jeder Ini die leute angeguckt und es waren immer paar dabei mit 3-4 epics. Und? Das höchste der Gefühle waren 11k dps von nem Hunter Der Rest so zwischen 8 und 10k. Aber hej wir sind auch so durchgekommen. Zwar waren mal ein 1 bis 2 Wipes dabei, aber es hat Spass gemacht und das ist doch was zählt
> 
> Mfg



Ihr habt aber mit sicherheit mitt cc gearbeitet und gegner gefocust. Klar kommt da dann weniger dps rum als wenn man fröhlich 3-4 gegner gleizeitig weichklopft.


----------



## Ureldhir (4. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau so sollten normale Innies eben nicht funktionieren. Das ist was für heros!




Normale Instanzen funktionieren auch nicht so. Nonhero wird doch schon seit Release quasi nur zusammengepullt und gebombt. Das greift bei dir aber anscheinend nicht. Ergo musst du das Zepter selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Das Spiel ist das, was du draus machst.

Es ist natürlich nur selbstverständlich, dass eine Instanz Random nicht funktioniert (egal ob normal oder heroisch), wenn sich 5 Leute hinstellen und sich sagen "die restlichen 4 werdens schon regeln, ich will ja nur entspannen".


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Januar 2011)

> * Druide ist der schlechteste heiler in Cat ??*




Ja, der Druide heilt wirklich schlecht in Cat. In Tree aber heilt er sehr viel besser. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Januar 2011)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Reinlaufen, Tank-CD´s anschmeißen, Schattenlanzer wegfokusen, Magier den Buff von dem dicken Viech klauen lassen und dann den Rest umhauen.
> 
> Ist mittlerweile eigentlich kein Problem mehr, zumal fähige-DD´s mit durchschnittlichen Hero-Equip mittlerweile auch ca. 15k dps auf so eine Gruppe rotzen. da fallen die Mobs schon ziemlich schnell.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn erstmal Hero-Gear da ist, brauchts so gut wie kein CC mehr.


----------



## LoveThisGame (5. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Totem des Feuerelementars + Kettenblitzschlag auf cd halten und ich fahre im Herogear +3 Epics problemlos 15k++ am trash. Aber trash dps ist doch im grunde shit egal. Ob man nun den trash ohne cc 20 sekudnen ehr down hat und beim boss aber dank fehlendem cds nun 20 sekunden länger braucht hilft ja nicht wirklich weiter.




mit 10 minuten cd hau ich das feuerle sicher nicht an ner trashgroup raus wenn der boss in 5 minuten wartet... aber das is ja jedem selber überlassen !

ich bleib dabei 2 cc´n aus eben dieser 4er group mit ca 11k dps singletarget erleichtert das leben ungemein, wer gerne mit einem bein am wipe steht solls eben ohne cc tryen, ich für meinen teil bleib bei ersterer variante !


----------



## Zorgonn (5. Januar 2011)

Rodanold schrieb:


> 2. Zum Thema ... wie funktionierte denn das heilen in Vanilla??
> Ja, das heilen in Vanilla war anders. Die mit Abstand besten Tank-Heiler waren die Paladine
> und für Gruppenheal gab es die Priester. Manaprobleme waren damals zwar öfter als heut,
> man konnte aber auch im Abstand von 1 Minute seine Manapots einschmeißen.
> ...



100% Sign.

War ein ganz anderes Spiel als heute. 

Und zum Thema Pala...naja...wenn man denn einen hatte, wurde der doch als Tank mit SDK geskillt und hat
nur den Buff obengehalten, der Heal war doch damals eher nicht so prall.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> mit 10 minuten cd hau ich das feuerle sicher nicht an ner trashgroup raus wenn der boss in 5 minuten wartet... aber das is ja jedem selber überlassen !
> 
> ich bleib dabei 2 cc´n aus eben dieser 4er group mit ca 11k dps singletarget erleichtert das leben ungemein, wer gerne mit einem bein am wipe steht solls eben ohne cc tryen, ich für meinen teil bleib bei ersterer variante !



Die Frage war halt wie mann so viel dps am trash macht ob es sinnvoll ist ist ne ganz andere frage. Mann könnte übrigens per glyphe den cd vom ele senken^^


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

Find Druiden sind atm besten Tankhealer und in heros müssen sie lediglich nachm Boss mal reggen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Januar 2011)

die ganzen heiler die das neue system noch nicht rausbekommen haben 


ihr müsst anders heilen als in wotlk, fast alles ist bestens


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die ganzen heiler die das neue system noch nicht rausbekommen haben
> 
> 
> ihr müsst anders heilen als in wotlk, fast alles ist bestens



Oh Wissender ich bin unwürdig.

Bitte bitte (fleh) ich möchte mich an deinem Wissen laben.
Wie soll ich anders heilen?
(Sollte die große Erkenntnis darin bestehen, overheal zu meiden, dann weiss ich das schon!)


----------



## Kalamazoo (6. Januar 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Allgemein würd ich sagen das alle Healer überarbeitet gehören. [...] mal 16k - 17k Heilung. Das bei einem Tank mit 140k Leben braucht man nicht darüber zu diskutieren wie lange ich heilende Woge einsetzen muß um den Balken wieder voll zu bekommen.



Das war heilen zu Wotlk. Das Thema ist durch. Volle HP-Balken sind nicht mehr das Ziel. 




XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Aber das spielen soll ja interessanter werden und anspruchsvoller. Die Spacken von Blizz setzen dies allerdings mit unspielbar gleich und es wird sich ja mit den Raids und dem Equip darin von selbst erledigen. Wie die Raidbosse allerdings gelegt werden sollen hab ich noch keine Ahnung. Bis auf 35 % bekommen wir ihn immerhin schon, dann stehen jedoch schon 2 von 3 Heilern da und können nix mehr machen weil der blaue Balken erschreckend leer ist. Können ja demnächst dann mit 9 Heals und einem Tank reingehen. Dauert zwar länger aber er liegt dann irgendwann. Ist vielleicht so gewollt. Vielen Dank Blizz für ein bis jetzt mehr als enttäuschendes Addon.



Es sind mehr die Spieler die enttäuschen. Es kann doch nicht sein daß man mittlerweile 4 Wochen dem Heilungsspammen nachtrauert. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Stellt Euch drauf ein oder beendet den Abschnitt Eures Lebens welcher den Titel "World of warcraft" trägt


----------



## Kyrador (7. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oh Wissender ich bin unwürdig.
> 
> Bitte bitte (fleh) ich möchte mich an deinem Wissen laben.
> Wie soll ich anders heilen?
> (Sollte die große Erkenntnis darin bestehen, overheal zu meiden, dann weiss ich das schon!)



Als Heiler, der schon einige Zeit im Raid-Content unterweg ist, kann ich dir gerne ein paar Antworten geben 

1) Verstehe die Trash-/Bossmechanik. Gutes Beispiel: erster Boss SFK hc. Da brauchste die Gruppe nicht hochzuheilen, es reicht, wenn die DD bei 20k Life rumkrebsen. Wirklich vollheilen brauchste erst kurz vor 25%, wenn die Erzengel-Phase kommt.
2) Weise deine Gruppe darauf hin, dass vermeidbarer Schaden auch vermieden werden sollte. Du bist nicht der Depp vom Dienst, der die Faulheit anderer ausgleichen muss. Klar kann man auch mal nen AE abbekommen, aber man erkennt als Heiler ziemlich gut, wer das bewußt macht (weil stehengeblieben) und bei wem es einfach Pech war.
3) Nutze CDs. Die haben mittlerweile so kurze Abklingzeiten, dass man mit denen nicht geizen sollte. Das gilt übrigens auch für deine Gruppenmitglieder (wenn man als Tank bei 20% Life ist, halt mal nen CD reinhauen und net auf dem Heiler rumhacken).
4) Reforge nutzen. Als Schamane ist - obwohl es viele nicht glauben - Tempowertung Trumpf. Warum? Ganz einfach: deine manaeffiziente Heilung wird dadurch schneller -> du kannst sie deutlich besser nutzen, um zu heilen und Mana zu sparen.
5) Last but not least: mit der Skillung spielen und verschiedene Dinge ausprobieren. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Spielstil und daher sollte man nicht stur die Skillung anderer kopieren.


----------



## Kindgenius (7. Januar 2011)

Ich finde eigentlich eher den Schami gerade als ziemlich schlecht.
Unser Gildenheiler war zu LK Zeiten so ziemlich unser bester Heiler, bei ihm konntest du sicher sein, dass du nicht stirbst durch seine Unfähigkeit oder sonstiges.

Seit Cata ist seine Heilleistung ziemlich bescheiden geworden und das mit Full Hero und 4 Epics und alles vz gesockelt etc. Ich glaube kaum, dass das an sein Skill liegt, da zweifel ich nicht dran, aber wenn er 1st Boss in Burg Sf in Erzengelphase kaum jemanden hochkriegt über 5% und selber bei 5% Mana ist...

Wir haben vor kurzem nen Heal Dudu angeheuert, mit Quest/Hero Gear, der mehr (!) heilt und auch nur schwer oom geht, komischerweise.


----------



## Yeherros (7. Januar 2011)

Na, da kann ich dir als Resto Schamane nur sagen. Da macht er was falsch, weil das ist beileibe nicht so. Vermutlich hat er sich an das neue System noch nicht gewöhnt!

btw: Schamanen sind IMBA 

LG Yeherros


----------



## RedShirt (7. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr mal die Patchnotes 4.0.6 gelesen?

Wir gehen zurück. Richtung "alles hotten".
Ich zitiere die PTR Notes:

Dudu:

Rejuvenation is now trained at level 3, down from level 8. In addition, its mana cost has been reduced from 26% to 16%.
Nature's Bounty no longer affects Swiftmend, but now has a new effect. When the druid has Rejuvenation on 3 or more targets, the cast time of Nourish is reduced by 10/20/30%.

Also Dudu wird, entgegen dem bisherigen Aufbau als mäßiger Grp-Heal und gutem Tankheal wieder Grp-Heal gebufft. Aha. Und Nourish wird aufpoliert als billiger Spam.

Pala:

Glyph of Divine Plea now adds 6% mana, for a total of 18% over 9 seconds.

Mehr Mana für für die armen Paladine.

Priester:

The mana cost of Power Word: Shield has been increased by approximately 31%, but its effect has been increased by 208%.
The mana cost of Renew has been reduced by 24%.

Renew Spam FTW:
Und Diszi Buff.

Gibt noch mehr zu lesen  wenn das so live geht, wird man wieder weit lockerer heilen.
Man könnte schon von Content-Nerf sprechen.


----------



## Kyrador (7. Januar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Seit Cata ist seine Heilleistung ziemlich bescheiden geworden und das mit Full Hero und 4 Epics und alles vz gesockelt etc. Ich glaube kaum, dass das an sein Skill liegt, da zweifel ich nicht dran, aber wenn er 1st Boss in Burg Sf in Erzengelphase kaum jemanden hochkriegt über 5% und selber bei 5% Mana ist...



Da würde ich gewaltig an seinem ODER dem Skill der Gruppe zweifeln. Wenn er niemanden über 5% kriegt und nur 5% Mana hat, kann das nur zwei Möglichkeiten bedeuten: er heilt völlig sinnlos in der Gegend rum oder die Bossheilungen werden nicht unterbrochen, so dass sich der Kampf in die Länge zieht. Normalerweise sollte man in dem Kampf als Heiler mit 75% Mana in die Erzengelphase gehen, und da kannste dann dafür mit Heldenrum dein Mana raushämmern...

@Yeherros: Der Resto-Schamane ist weit davon entfernt, imba zu sein  siehe http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/players/Blackwing_Descent/hps/ und http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/players/Bastion_of_Twilight/hps/ , wobei HPS-Zahlen natürlich auch wieder mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind...


----------



## Yeherros (7. Januar 2011)

Hehe Kyrandor,

das ist völliger Quatsch !!!!^^ HPS Zahlen haben überhaupt keine Bedeutung, bzw, eine völlig untergordnete Bedeutung. Es geht bei WOW in den Raid Instanzen um Teamplay, jetzt wieder mehr als noch zu WotLK. Du hast als Heiler mehr zu tun als zu heilen, (siehe Magie/Flüche entfernen, Schaden vermeiden, Buffen(Totems replacen) etc etc - Genauso übrigens wie ein DD - DPS ist nicht das Maß der Dinge.

Die Heilklassen sind eben derzeit wieder diffenzierter, weswegen bei den max HPS Zahlen bei den Meisten Bossen eben Palas und Holy vorn stehen,
hat aber keine aussage über Gesamtperformance der Klasse.

Leider verleitet das wieder manchen dazu "Nehmen wir halt in diesem Addon wieder den Pala aus der Schublade", Anstatt seine eigene Klasse von der Performance zu optimieren.

LG Yeherros


----------



## Kyrador (7. Januar 2011)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass HPS-Zahlen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.
Natürlich hängt es davon ab, welche Rolle im Raid man erfüllt. Tatsache ist aber, dass der Schamane nicht so imba ist, wie du hier schreibst  aber er macht definitiv Spaß und man ist ein gutes Zahnrad im Raid-Wagen.


----------



## Talamaria (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo heilende Gemeinde,

Es ist sehr interessant sich durch die vorigen Postings durchzulesen. Es hagelt Pro vs. Contra.

Ich möchte keine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen sondern diese als rein subjektiv gewertet lassen.
Für mich persönlich ist es fakt, daß es deutlich schwerer geworden ist zu heilen. Aber schwerer bedeutet nicht unmöglich.

Meine erste Intention als Heal-Dudu in der ersten hero war schlichtweg: OMG wie soll ich das jeh wegheilen können. Nach zwei weiteren Wochen empfinde ich es immernoch als ziemlich anspruchsvoll aber bestimmt nicht mehr als unmöglich. Obwohl sich mein Itemdurchschnitt um ca. 13 Punkte nach oben geschoben hat bin ich absolut davon überzeugt, daß das Equip durchaus einen Einfluss auf das erfolgreichere Heilen in den HC-Inis hat aber nicht der absolut ausschlaggebende Punkt ist. Für das Endgame aber bestimmt wichtiger als für HC-Inis.

Zum einen ist es wohl die Umstellung auf eine manaeffizientere Heilmethode die jeder für sich selbst finden muß, zum anderen ist aber (für mich zumindest) vor allem anderen die Boss/Trash-Kenntnis ausschlaggebend für win or fail.

Wenn ich weiß, daß in X Sekunden AoE-Damage kommt oder der Hardhit den Tank einstampft kann ich mich frühzeitig drauf einstellen. Dazu noch eine Gruppe die selber darauf achtet Schaden zu vermeiden und man findet sich sehr schnell auf der Siegerstraße wieder.

Ich bin garantiert kein HC-Raider, habe aber zumindest erfolgreich den PvP-Boss und Magmaul im Pechschwingenabstieg geheilt. Es war sehr schwer aber machbar und um den Kreis wieder zu schließen: ich habe keine Benachteiligung des Druiden gegenüber der Heileffizienz der Priester und des Palas im Raid gesehen.

Ich denke, es ist wieder schlicht Notwendig geworden, daß jeder Spieler (Tank/Heal/DD) seine Klasse effizienter als zu WotLk-Zeiten spielen muß um Erfolg zu haben und sich auch mit anderen Klassen abspricht und evtl. Fähigkeiten synergetisch nutzt. Und das empfinde ich nicht als negativ.

Ich wünsche Euch allen den Erfolg alle Hindernisse und Herausforderung dieses Spiels zu meistern.

lg,

Tala


----------



## Yeherros (7. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Tatsache ist aber, dass der Schamane nicht so imba ist, wie du hier schreibst  aber er macht definitiv Spaß und man ist ein gutes Zahnrad im Raid-Wagen.



Naklar, das meinte ich ja auch mit einem Augenzwinkern

Ich glaube man muss natürlich derzeit beachten, dass Blizzard auch noch am Feintuning der Klassen arbeitet (Siehe Patchnotes des PTR), und dies auch ein fortlaufender Prozess ist, der immer wieder dazu führen wird, dass die ein oder andere Klasse mal bisschen up, mal bisschen down ist.

Nur weil vielleicht gerade Thorben-Hendrik, mit seinem Char DarkRoxx0rHealDrude, die neuen Fähigkeiten noch nicht ausspielen kann, die "messbaren" unterschiede eben derzeit extrem variieren. Ich muss mir auch andauerd anregungen holen um verschiedes zu testen, wie sich der Schamane am besten spielt.

Ich wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen: Hey ich spiele die Klasse weil es mir spass macht die Perfomance zu optimieren. Wenn ich mir einen Char erstelle bei dem ich 3 Tasten Drücke und in jedem Score immer oben stehe, wäre mir zu langweilig.

LG Yeherros


----------



## fáxxe (7. Januar 2011)

ich find meinen baum oder wie mann druiden heiler jetzt nennt sehr gut es ist einfach geil zu heilen!
ich weiß nicht warum manche hier rumheulen sie können net heilen und haben immer leere mana balken!
mein druide hat mit nem 345 gear 109k mana unbuffed und mana tanken brauch ich in heros nur wen die dd´s zu viel vom vermeidbaren schaden bekommen weil sie reine movmentkrüppel sind und nur ihren recount im auge haben!
hab mich am anfang auch schwer getan aber wenn man die umstellung zu wotlk hinbekommen hat ist es einfach nur mehr entspanntes heilen!

mein tip an die die rumheulen:
stellt euch um und überarbeitet eure stats den mit knapp 70k mana lässt es sich net heilen mit movementkrüppeln!
und vor allem ein rezz ist immer noch billiger als nen dd gegenzuheilen die zeiten sind vorbei!


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dudu:
> 
> Rejuvenation is now trained at level 3, down from level 8. In addition, its mana cost has been reduced from 26% to 16%.
> Nature's Bounty no longer affects Swiftmend, but now has a new effect. When the druid has Rejuvenation on 3 or more targets, the cast time of Nourish is reduced by 10/20/30%.
> ...



Schamane:

-
-
*flenn*


----------



## Yeherros (7. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schamane:
> 
> -
> -




Ohrensammler, das heisst doch nur, dass mit dem Schami alles bestens ist


----------



## Kyrador (7. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schamane:
> 
> -
> -
> *flenn*



Der Schamane spielt sich doch eigentlich ziemlich gut, da ist kein Flennen angesagt. Man hat für jede Situation ein gutes Werkzeug. Einzig eine statistische Auswertung der Meisterschaft würde mich mal interessieren, weil die in den Augen vieler mir bekannter Resto-Schamanen ziemlich schwach zu sein scheint.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

Yeherros schrieb:


> Ohrensammler, das heisst doch nur, dass mit dem Schami alles bestens ist



Nein nein, nachdem wir anfangs Blizzards Kuschelliebhabklasse waren, sind wir in Ungnade gefallen. Sie hassen uns. Ich weiss es.
Die Vertreibung aus dem Paradis, keine gebratenen Wachteln fallen mehr in unsere geöffneten Münder *heftig flenn*


----------



## xerkxes (7. Januar 2011)

Es gab bereits unangekündigte nerfs und wie erwartet folgen weitere demnächst. Bald gibts wieder Fast Food für jeden, der nicht kochen kann.


----------



## Taroliln (7. Januar 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, der Dudu ist ein Top Heiler.

Der Priest ist genau so ein Top Heiler ( Holy auf jeden Fall / Diszi hat so seine Schwächen [warten wir den Patch ab])

Beim Schami weiß ich ncoh nicht wie der sich als heiler spielt ( gammelt noch auf 80 rum  )

vom Pala ganz zu schweigen ( hab ich keinen) 


Am Anfang als ich angefangen habe in die inis zu gehn war ich binnen sekunden oom aber sobald man verstanden hat welche die Standart-Heil-Sprüche sind und welche die "Oh-Shit" Heilzauber sind dann funktioniert es eigentlich einwandfrei. 

Sobald man anfängt als Priest Blitzheilung zu spammen oder als Druid Nachwachsen spammt oder beim Pala ( ich vermute) Lichtblitz oder wies heisst... Schami hat seine Welle ( weiß grad net wie da der Manaintensive spruch heisst) etc... ist man Null Komma nix oom... 

Sobald man das verstanden hat und auf alternative Zauber zurück greift hat man doch keine Probleme


----------



## Night2010 (9. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> 5) Last but not least: mit der Skillung spielen und verschiedene Dinge ausprobieren. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Spielstil und daher sollte man nicht stur die Skillung anderer kopieren.



Da gebe ich dir recht, aber womit willst du bitte Spielen?

Es gibt beim Schamanen im Wiederherstellungs Baum genau 15 Talente die man Sinnvoll nutzen kann für Pve(sehe zumindest ich so).
Das sind ganz genau 31 Punkte.

Die restlichen Punkte kommen in den Elementar und Verstärker Baum.

Würde bei mir dann so aussehen:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/7-Schamane?build=40313329&tal=33s203d2n3322c213212310321


----------



## Scrapz (9. Januar 2011)

Druiden Heiler zu schwach, nur Paladin und Priests rocken die Heilerränge?

Ich flame ja ungern, aber lernt endlich mal - ((((   als Gruppe zu spielen  ))))- !
Bevor ihr wirklich anfangt eine Klasse als zu schlecht oder OP abzustempeln, schaut euch eure eigene Klasse an. Egal ob PvP oder PvE, World of Warcraft ist ein Gruppenspiel und da gehört es dazu, dass alle ihre Klasse beherschen und dieses Wissen in einer Gruppe miteinander kombinieren.

Mein aktueller Raidstand ist gerade mal 9/12 Catabosse und keiner, aber wirklich keiner unserer Heiler hat sich bisher beschwert das er ja soooo arm dran ist. Allerdings possen bei uns die Leute auch nicht, wenn sie oben stehen denn sie wissen das der Boss nur dankt Teamplay liegt.


An die Heilerfraktion:
Fragt euch mal, warum ihr Manaprobleme habt. Nicht etwa nur weil euer Gear schlecht ist, oder Blizzard einen Designfehler begannen hat, sondern weil eure DDs vielleicht doch 1 sec. zu lange im AE standen oder euer Tank gerade mal wieder vergessen hat seine CDs zu benutzen, oder...  das können wir nun unendlich weiterführen. Ich bestreite nicht, dass mit steigendem Equipmentstand das ganze nicht wieder leichter und netter zu handhaben ist, aber so ist das nunmal bei neuem Content.



Abgesehen von diesem zu schwer und zu leicht hin und her - endlich kann man sich mal wieder in OG raustrauen, ohne das alle den gleichen Fummel anhaben und jeder das "highend Gear" trägt. Man erkennt rein optisch schon, wer viel Zeit mit seinem Char verbingt bzw. seinen Char spielen kann.


----------



## Majtai (9. Januar 2011)

Zu Catazeiten hat sich jede Randomgruppe gefreut, einen Druidenheiler zu bekommen.
Im Moment sieht es leider anders aus. Mir und auch anderen Druiden ist es mehrmals passiert, dass wir gleich
zu Beginn einfach gekickt werden weil man lieber einen Pala oder Priester haben will.
Meinen Raidplatz habe ich verloren da man lieber einen Pala, Priester und Schami mitnehmen will.
Nun suche ich eine neuen Platz in einer 10er Gruppe aber vergeblich. Niemand will einen Druiden 
mitnehmen. Es werden nur Pala- oder Priesterheiler gesucht.

Merci Blizzard !


----------



## cicon (9. Januar 2011)

Mir geht das auch Tierisch auf den Sack, dass rumgeheule von den Anfängern, ich habe 4 Chars auf 85, nen Tank Krieger, eine Holy/Diszi Priest, Rogue, Mage und muss sagen, tanken ist easy, Priest zocken ist easy, rogue macht mit ItemLVL 335 eine Singeltarget Boss DPS von 13k und Mage auch so um die 11-13k DPS mit gleichem equipstand wie Rogue.

Wenn ich immer sehe, 85er in HCs die noch net mal 8k DPS hinbekommen 0_x, da geht was schief, es liegt also daran, dass man Ihre Chars nicht zocken kann, was ich auch net verstehen kann, da es ja so viele Guides zu den einzelnen Klassen gibt 0_x, früher hat man gesagt, der Char wurde bei eBay gekauft wenn er den nicht zocken konnte. (Classic Zeiten)

Wie gesagt, heult nicht rum, lernt spielen.

PS: Zu den HC inis, mit vollem HC equip der Group, kann man die inis Rushen, da fühle ích mich langsam wieder eine Zeit zurückversetzt.

cya


----------



## tolkah (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde nicht das der Druide als heile zu schwach ist, er lässt sich nur sehr schwer zur Zeit spielen.
Wenn man auf sein Mana achtet und nicht wie bei Wotlk nur rumspamt ohne groß nach zudenken, dann kann man sogar heros heilen.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. Januar 2011)

bis 4.0.6 dann sind wir wieder op


----------



## Kyrador (10. Januar 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, aber womit willst du bitte Spielen?
> 
> Es gibt beim Schamanen im Wiederherstellungs Baum genau 15 Talente die man Sinnvoll nutzen kann für Pve(sehe zumindest ich so).
> Das sind ganz genau 31 Punkte.
> ...



Okay, stellen wir mal fest, was ich z.B. an der Skillung ändern würde:

- "Schnelligkeit der Ahnen" nicht geskillt - das ist eigentlich für jede Skillung ein Kernelement, weil dadurch der Geisterwolf ein Sofortzauber wird und das kann einem in vielen PvE-Situationen den Hintern retten
- "Entschlossenheit der Ahnen" nicht geskillt - ist sicher ein Streitthema, aber da gerade im Raid jeder Boss irgendeine Art von Flächenschaden hat, dem man nicht entgehen kann, sehr nützlich
- "Tellurische Ströme" nicht geskillt - es gibt eigentlich sehr häufig Momente in Bosskämpfen (vor allem Raid), wo man auch mal draufhauen kann. Ich habe z.B. letztens im Magmaul-Kampf während der Kopfphase 181k Mana nur durch Blitzschläge generiert. Das ist insofern positiv, weil man während der normalen Phasen alles raushauen kann und sich dann in der Kopfphase komplett auffüllen kann -> bessere Heilung
- "Totemische Reichweite" geskillt - ist eher ein Encounter-spezifisches Talent, aber häufig nicht notwendig
- "Läuterndes Wasser" geskillt - die Reduktion der Manakosten rechtfertigen keine zwei Punkte in dem Talent, und das bisschen Heilung rettet extrem selten einen Spieler vor dem Tod

Meine aktuelle Skillung sieht z.B. so aus und mit der spielt es sich ganz gut...
http://wowdata.buffe...22c213212310321

Edit: Ich will dir damit keine Skillung vorschreiben, sondern nur zeigen, wie sehr sich eine Resto-Skillung nach pers. Vorliebe unterscheiden kann


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich ja, warum, wenn Druiden plötzlich in allem so schlecht sein sollen, in der 25er Nefarian HC World First Kill Gruppe von Paragon 11(!!!) Druiden dabei waren. Sind doch unter Garantie nicht nur Tanks und DDs gewesen...


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich merke allerdings im Moment das die Heiler immer weniger meckern. (Bei uns)

Die ersten Heros waren ein Krampf, 1 Minute nach Bosskampf kam "OOM"

Jetzt haben sie wieder locker 30% Mana am Ende. Es ist also 1. Equipabhängig und
2. auch eine Frage der Spielweise.
Klar, die DDs wissen jetzt auch was CC bedeutet und der Tank hat eine fette Rüstung an.

Aber es ist glaube ich wirklich endlich mal ein Geduldspiel. Man kann halt nicht 2 Tage nach
Level 85 zum Raidboss rennen und ihn umnieten.

So war es doch am Ende von WotLK. Jeder hatte 5 komplett episch gerüstete Twinks und die
waren alle Königsmörder.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. Januar 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Wie die Raidbosse allerdings gelegt werden sollen hab ich noch keine Ahnung. Bis auf 35 % bekommen wir ihn immerhin schon, dann stehen jedoch schon 2 von 3 Heilern da und können nix mehr machen weil der blaue Balken erschreckend leer ist. Können ja demnächst dann mit 9 Heals und einem Tank reingehen. Dauert zwar länger aber er liegt dann irgendwann. Ist vielleicht so gewollt. Vielen Dank Blizz für ein bis jetzt mehr als enttäuschendes Addon.



dann frag mal Ensidia usw. wie die dann so easy alles legen? 
hab zwar mein Bäumchen auch aus den selben Gründen an den Nagel gehangen, aber es muß ja irgendwie gehen, sonst hätten die´s nicht geschafft

was man auf allen Fotos von denen sieht ist definitv ne Eule mit drin, also für support und denke mal besonders für "Anregen"


hoffe auch, daß Blizz da noch bischen nachholt, denn so wie jetzt ist heilen uneffektiv für den Otto-normal-Heiler


----------



## MasterCrain (10. Januar 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> dann frag mal Ensidia usw. wie die dann so easy alles legen?
> hab zwar mein Bäumchen auch aus den selben Gründen an den Nagel gehangen, aber es muß ja irgendwie gehen, sonst hätten die´s nicht geschafft
> 
> was man auf allen Fotos von denen sieht ist definitv ne Eule mit drin, also für support und denke mal besonders für "Anregen"
> ...



Bin auch kein Pro Raider (grad mal pvp + und Magmaul+ Omnitron down) und heilen ist trozdem kein Problem. In heroes teilweise mit 100% mana aus dem Kampf und selbst wenn das Mana alle ist kann man noch ewig zumindest was die Tankheilung angeht durchhalten. Manareg ist halt das a und o. auf 3k bis 3,2k soltle man bufefd schon kommen.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

Es ist definitiv machbar aber besonders im 10er muss man im hc doch öfter für Priester/Palas den Platz räumen :S


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

Rodanold schrieb:


> s.
> 
> 2. Zum Thema ... wie funktionierte denn das heilen in Vanilla??
> Ja, das heilen in Vanilla war anders. Die mit Abstand besten Tank-Heiler waren die Paladine
> ...



i lol'd


----------



## j0sh (10. Januar 2011)

also ich war am wochenende mit meiner gilde in einer hero, ich bin priestheal ilvl 342 und habe bei einem boss die gruppe nicht geheilt bekommen. gildi specct auf dudu heal um und die grp geht mit 100% life aus dem fight raus, da ist mir die kinnlade runtergeklappt, ich finde der dudu heal ist seeeeehr gut !!


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

Funkydiddy1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen Druiden VOLL auf Wille gegangen, aber man geht trotzdem oom wie nichts.
> Bei meiner heutigen Hero brauchte ich bei jeden Boss 2xAnregen(1von mir, 1 von ner Eule) um überhaupt bei den Bossen durchzuhalten.Und ich war am Ende des Kampfes trotzdem 30sek komplett oom.
> Daher naja o,,o



Das liegt vielleicht auch das Int der bessere Manareggstat ist. Ich verweise hier gerne auf meinen Guide  KLICK MICH  Punkt 2.1.1 Intelligenz vs Willenskraft


----------



## Turican (10. Januar 2011)

es gibt keine schlechte/teste Klasse
wer schlecht spielt,spielt schlecht,egal welche Klasse


----------



## Lari (10. Januar 2011)

www.worldoflogs.com
Dort bei den Rankings nachgucken. Wenn eine Klasse dort mit Abwesenheit glänzt, dann der Schamane. Priester und Paladine momentan die zwei stärksten Heiler, Druiden auch in den Top-Rankings vertreten, aber nicht so oft.
Natürlich reine HPS, Zusatzaufgaben nicht berücksichtigt.

Bei uns im Raid ist es ziemlich ausgeglichen, und solang der Boss (auch mit Schamanenheiler ) liegt ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## Lokibu (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt keine Lust alles zu lesen. Deshalb, falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde:


Trashmobs:


*Random* zu heilen ist die eine Sache. Es kann schwer und es kann leicht sein. Je nachdem wieviel CC dabei ist. Aus den Posts gehe ich davon aus, dass dies ebenso angesprochen wurde.

Zu 100 % liegt es in diesem Fall beim Tank. Z. B. bin ich als Magier in einer Gruppe und ein Schamane ist auch dabei. Statt beide Fähigkeiten zu nutzen, nutzt der Tank kein CC.  Ich habe das jetzt oft erlebt und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man nach jedem Trashmob oom ist. Später war ich in einer Gruppe die viel CC genutzt hat. Der Druide hatte am Ende immer soviel Mana, dass ich erstmal schauen musste ob der Tank überhaupt schaden bekommt und wie dieser equipt war.  Also am Equip lags nicht, sondern wirklich am CC. z.B. Vortexgipfel ohne Schamane .. ist fürn Heiler extrem streßig  in der ersten hälfte.

*Gilde *zu heilen ist natürlich planbar. Wenn hier auch viel CC genutzt wird ist es für jeden Heiler sehr einfach. 

Also ich sehe hier keine Probleme, welche es rechtfertigen die Heiler zu pimben. 

Bosskämpfe:

*Random *spielt natürlich Equip der einzelnen eine große Rolle. Ich hatte mal am Anfang einen Schurken in der Gruppe, der war komplett ICC 25er ausgestattet. Der Rest der Gruppe war bereits Cataclysmgrün gekleidet. Jetzt ratet mal, wer kaum heilbar war und andauernt im AE gestorben ist? Genau der Schurke.

Weiter ist natürlich hier auch das Movement der einzelnen Spieler entscheident. Wer natürlich im AE Schaden stehen bleibt ist selbst Schuld. Weiter hat jede Klasse eine Selbtsheilung bekommen. Diese kann entscheident sein. z.B. wenn man zu Blöd zum Laufen war. Oder bei meinem Lieblingsboss im Vortexgipfel.  Ich zünde als Druideneule regelmäßig meine schadensverminderten Fähigkeiten. Wozu hat man die. 

So und wenn das alles gemacht wurde, dann schafft man auch die Bosse. Es sagt niemand, dass am Ende des Kampfes alle auf 100% sein müssen. Das wichtigste ist, was seit Wotlk wohl keiner mehr gesehen hat, dass der Boss liegt!  Zu 5% liegt der Boss und der Tank ist tot *gg*, haben wir jetzt öfters, aber die Hauptsache ist doch, dass der Boss erledigt wurde.

Und ja, wenn die Gruppe mist baut, dann gibts zu 99% einen Wipe. In Wotlk gabs zu 99% keinen Wipe. 


In der *Gilde *ist das genau wie Random bei den Bosskämpfen. Wenn das Movement nicht stimmt, dann hat der Heiler mehr zu heilen und geht eventuell oom.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Fazit:*

*Die Heiler insbesondere Druiden (ich spiele auch einen als Main), sind genauso richtig wie sie sind. Die Heilung ist ausreichend und mit richtigem equip auch sehr gut. * 

*Umstellen müssen sich die DDs, welche bisher nie eine Schadensreduzierung genutzt haben und für die Movement ein Fremdwort ist.*
*
*
*Umstellen müssen sich die Tanks, die CC mit C&A verwechseln bzw. die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen nicht kennen.*
*
*
*Umstellen müssen sich die DDs und Tanks, die nicht wissen, dass man diverse Fähigkeiten von Bossen unterbrechen kann. *
*
*
*______________________________________________________________________________________*
*
*
*
*
So und man halt eine Gruppe erwischt, die das alles nicht kann, dann kann man als Heiler auch nicht mehr die Fehler einzelner verzeihen.


----------



## Virikas (10. Januar 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich merke allerdings im Moment das die Heiler immer weniger meckern. (Bei uns)
> Die ersten Heros waren ein Krampf, 1 Minute nach Bosskampf kam "OOM"



Keine Panik, dass kommt mit dem ersten Raid wieder. 




Lari schrieb:


> www.worldoflogs.com
> Dort bei den Rankings nachgucken. Wenn eine Klasse dort mit Abwesenheit glänzt, dann der Schamane. Priester und Paladine momentan die zwei stärksten Heiler, Druiden auch in den Top-Rankings vertreten, aber nicht so oft.
> Natürlich reine HPS, Zusatzaufgaben nicht berücksichtigt.



HPS ist eben nicht alles. Viel interessanter ist eff. Heilung über alles. Druiden können zur Zeit mangels "Burst" Heilung keine so hohe HPS liefern wie Priester (2 Sekunden für 40k Heilung auf 5 Leute), weil das hotbasierte Heilsystem nunmal darauf gar nicht ausgelegt ist. Dafür pumpt nen Druide über BL, Nourish und co. eine seeehr schöne konstante Heilung in den Tank.

Insofern ist nen Druide in Heroes momentan etwas benachteiligt, ist aber eine super Ergänzung im Raid. Finde die Kombi Pala, Priester, Druide extrem stark.
Schami.. ja Schamis.. Gut wir haben keinen (Main) Resto Schami, aber unser Twinkresto kommt in den meisten Heroes einen Tick besser klar als der Druide, kommt im Raid dann aber primär wegen Manaflut, dann wegen Totems und erst ganz zuletzt wegen der Heilleistung mit. Klingt böse, ist aber leider so.


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Januar 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> HPS ist eben nicht alles. Viel interessanter ist eff. Heilung über alles. Druiden können zur Zeit mangels "Burst" Heilung keine so hohe HPS liefern wie Priester (2 Sekunden für 40k Heilung auf 5 Leute), weil das hotbasierte Heilsystem nunmal darauf gar nicht ausgelegt ist. Dafür pumpt nen Druide über BL, Nourish und co. eine seeehr schöne konstante Heilung in den Tank.
> 
> Insofern ist nen Druide in Heroes momentan etwas benachteiligt, ist aber eine super Ergänzung im Raid.



Hm, laut deiner Aussage ist HPS nicht alles, "Burst Heilung" jedoch wichtig für Heroics. Halte ich für ein wenig kontrovers...

Wer die Umstellung vom Druiden Hot-Heiler auf Semi-Heiler (ich nenne es auch gerne Kurzwellenheiler) kurz vor Cata mitgemacht 
hat wird auch in Heroics keine Probleme damit haben die Gruppe hochgeheilt zu bekommen. 

Es ist eben nicht mehr wie zum LK-Start: Alles zuhotten bis der Arzt kommt. Da wundert sich schon der eine oder andere wenn
das Mana plötzlich weg ist.

Deswegen fand ich das Stichwort "Effektive Heilung" sehr gut denn es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!

Nach wie vor ein dickes Minus ist die neue Baumgestalt. Wer nicht auffallen will mit einer aufgeblasenen HdR Trent-Figur, die in den Farbtopf gefallen ist, sollte doch lieber Priester, Schami oder Pala Heiler spielen.


----------



## Terminsel (10. Januar 2011)

Lokibu schrieb:


> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Fazit:*
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, der Vollständigkeit halber muss man jedoch ergänzen, dass sich auch die Heiler umstellen müssen. Sie können nicht länger permanent die schnellen, teuren Zauber verwenden, können keine Gruppenheilung nach der anderen spammen und es ist durchaus erwünscht (ja, manchmal auch beim Trash), bestimmte CDs zu verwenden.


----------



## Kyrador (10. Januar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ein dickes Minus ist die neue Baumgestalt. Wer nicht auffallen will mit einer aufgeblasenen HdR Trent-Figur, die in den Farbtopf gefallen ist, sollte doch lieber Priester, Schami oder Pala Heiler spielen.



Es wäre natürlich auch eine Option, sich die entsprechende Glyphe zu besorgen  http://www.wowhead.com/item=68039


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt keine Lust alles zu lesen. Deshalb, falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde:
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Ich denke ich muss dir leider wiedersprechen zumindest deinem ersten punkt , denn im heroric mode sind die encounter als druid nur sehr sehr schwer wenn nicht gar unspielbar. Extrem ist hier Chimearon HC da kann man nicht mit einem Druiden spielen, das ist leider so und auch bei anderen encountern macht es der druide eher schwerer als leichter 
abzuwarten bleibt patch 4.0.6, da man dann mit reju spamming wohl wieder deutlich sinnvoller eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Freaklikeme (10. Januar 2011)

Captain schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe neulich mit meinem 82iger diszi nen 85iger tank geheilt, also wenn das verhältniss so weitergeht, dann ist das heilen ja so wie in wotlk mit ihm.



dann werd mal 85 und dann reden wir nochmal drüber. mit 82 haust du einfach noch nicht so mana raus wie mit 85. da kansnt logisch noch so heilen wie zu Lich King zeiten


----------



## Spyflander (10. Januar 2011)

hm ich weis nicht was ihr habt. Ich spiel zwar ein Holypriest aber unser resto druide heilt uns alle in grund und boden... Er ist im hps meter fast immer auf platz 1!

Wenn ihr mal schauen wollt er heist "Loial" und ist auf dem Ralm Gorgonash bei der Gilde non phixion angesiedelt. WOL stats gibts auch =)
Von daher kann ich nur von ausen betrachtet sagen, das der resto druide atm "der beste Heiler" ist, wenn man das überhaupt sagen kann. Denn jeder heiler hat seine rolle und wird auch im Raid gebraucht! HPs ist nicht alles.

btw.: wir haben in der ersten 25iger ID 8/12 gelegt


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

dann würd ich euren priestern mal empfehlen sich mehr mit ihrer klasse zu beschäftigen denn als priester hast du ein deutlich höheres hps potential


----------



## Spyflander (10. Januar 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> dann würd ich euren priestern mal empfehlen sich mehr mit ihrer klasse zu beschäftigen denn als priester hast du ein deutlich höheres hps potential



und worauf begründest du das?
Ich halte mich jetzt nicht für schlecht und hole wirklich alles aus dem Holy raus was geht. Elitest und spreedsheets sind mir auch als heiler kein Fremdwort aber ich komme weis got nicht an die hps des druiden rann! Wobei man auch dazu sagen muss das der Overheal bei ihm imens höer als bei mir ist.

Und wie schon erwähnt ist HPs nicht alles und sie variert sehr stark je nach encounter.


----------



## Kalaida (10. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber jede beendete Instanz ist ein Beweis dafür, dass alles in Ordnung ist.
> Restliche Probleme sind in den Spielern zu suchen.
> Die Mechaniken der Klassen funktionieren einwandfrei. Ansonsten würd ja niemand durch die Instanzen kommen.
> Die Anzahl der Leute, die sich beschweren ist nur ein Hinweis darauf, wie wenig sie in der Lage sind, sich mit ihrer Klasse und deren Änderungen auseinanderzusetzen.
> ...



Dem ist eigendlich nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen^^


Ich spiele seit Classic WoW und habe ja, wie viele andere, den ganzen Wechsel durchgemacht. Zu WotLk konnte ja wirklich jeder heilen und wenn ich jeder sage, dann meine ich auch jeder. Heilen zu können war keine Kunst, das Heilen zu vermasseln dagegegn schon.

Jeder Honk, dessen Klasse als Heiler in betracht kam, hatte dazu auch einen Spec. Die meisten hatten ihr Epic schon zusammen und krallten sich Teils das Heilerequip mit ab ansonsten gabs eh Punkte im Überfluss. Was brauchte man denn mehr? Hatte man genug Mana und Willenskraft bombte man ja mit Überheilung nur umsich.

Nujn sieht die ganze Sache anders aus: Überheilung ist Luxus, das müssen sich einige mal klar machen. Früher hantierte man auch mit niedrigstufigen Skills, um mit dem mana auszukommen.


Viele kommen halt nicht damit klar, dass sie sich nun überlegen müssen, wann sie welchen Skill wie oft einsetzen müssen und auf wen.

Und ja, dass wir HCs ja schaffen ist der Beweis: das Heilen ist nicht vermurkst.
Hatte schon Palas, Schamis, Dudus und Priester als Heiler mit und mal gings, mal nicht. hing aber vom Spieler ab, nicht von der Klasse.

Die Spreu trennt sich nun vom Weizen.
Die guten heiler freuen sich nüber mehr Herausforderung und dass ihre Arbeit nun gewürdigt wird und die schlechten Spieler jammern rum, dass das Heilen unmöglich ist, weil sie sich nicht eingestehen wollen, dass sie a) einfach nur Hobbyheiler oder b) schlechte Heiler sind.


Auf der anderen Seite muss man nun sagen, dass jeder Klasse mit Heilerfähigkeiten (auch wenn sie als DD geskillt ist) den Heiler unterstützen kann und sollte, wenn es nötig tut. Selbst der Gebrauch von Verbänden kann Hilfreich sein, wenns die Situation erlaubt. Anregen vom Dudu sollte auch ohne Bitte kommen und Manatränke sind nun auch einfach mal Pflicht.

Heilen ist eine Schlüsselaufgabe in jeder Ini und in jedem Raid und halt kein Zuckerwattefressen. Diese ist nun eben Anspruchsvoll und so muss sich jeder fragen "Will ich heilen? Bin ich bereit es zu üben? Habe ich die gedukt mich damit intensiv zu beschäfftigen?" 
Zeiten des "Meine Klasse kanns ja." sind nun vorbei und sollten meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wiederkommen.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/players/Bastion_of_Twilight/hps/

http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/players/Blackwing_Descent/hps/

Such dir einen Encounter aus


----------



## Kyrador (10. Januar 2011)

Kalaida schrieb:


> *Heilen ist eine Schlüsselaufgabe in jeder Ini und in jedem Raid und halt kein Zuckerwattefressen.* Diese ist nun eben Anspruchsvoll und so muss sich jeder fragen "Will ich heilen? Bin ich bereit es zu üben? Habe ich die gedukt mich damit intensiv zu beschäfftigen?"
> Zeiten des "Meine Klasse kanns ja." sind nun vorbei und sollten meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wiederkommen.



An der Stelle muss ich mal eine Lanze für unsere Freunde, die Schadensverursacher, brechen. Heiler sind auch nur ein Zahnrad im Raid, dessen Tod zwar häufig einen Wipe nach sich zieht, aber das gilt aktuell auch für die Schadensverursacher. Wenn bei Magmaul ein DD stirbt, fehlt Schaden für die Parasiten. Wenn bei Maloriak ein DD stirbt, fehlt Schaden für die kleinen Ungeheuer. Wenn beim Rat der Aszendenten ein DD stirbt, schafft du den Soft-Enrage ab 25% nicht. Daher sollten viele Heiler mal von dem hohen Ross runter im Glauben zu sein, dass nur dank ihnen der Boss vorankommt und ihr Tod einem Wipe gleicht. Das gilt genauso für die Schadensverursacher, und deshalb bin ich froh, wenn die mir mit ihrem Schaden den Hintern retten oder den Boss schneller umlegen, als mir in den Burn-Down-Phasen das Mana ausgeht


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

wobei heilen deutlich mehr von dir abverlangt als deine 0815 Prio/Rota durchzudrücken


----------



## Night2010 (10. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Okay, stellen wir mal fest, was ich z.B. an der Skillung ändern würde:
> 
> - "Schnelligkeit der Ahnen" nicht geskillt - das ist eigentlich für jede Skillung ein Kernelement, weil dadurch der Geisterwolf ein Sofortzauber wird und das kann einem in vielen PvE-Situationen den Hintern retten
> - "Entschlossenheit der Ahnen" nicht geskillt - ist sicher ein Streitthema, aber da gerade im Raid jeder Boss irgendeine Art von Flächenschaden hat, dem man nicht entgehen kann, sehr nützlich
> ...



1. Ist das gleiche wie damals Lauftempo auf Schuhe. Brauch ich nicht, laufe rechtzeitig los und gut ist.

2. Wie gesagt, ist ein Streitthema und deswegen lassen wir die Diskussion.

3. Blitzschlag kostet Mana, ich mach dann garnichts und regge so Mana. Zudem fehlt noch Trefferwertung, oder habe ich da was verpasst?
Treffe ich nicht gibt es Manaverbrauch, aber eben kein Mana.

4. Ist geschmackssache.

5. Das soll auch keinen Spieler vor dem Tot retten, sondern den ersten Tick des Dots nichtig machen wenn man schnell genug entfernd.

Und das es sich mit der Skillung gut Spielt weiß ich, nutze ja die gleiche  

Ist mir schon klar, das du mir damit nur ein Beispiel geben wolltest.


----------



## Terminsel (10. Januar 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> wobei heilen deutlich mehr von dir abverlangt als deine 0815 Prio/Rota durchzudrücken



Ich spiel beides und finde beides auf eigene Weise je nach Encounter mehr oder weniger anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Turican (11. Januar 2011)

hps sagt nichts aus?

und ob das was aussagt.Wer in einer Raid 5k hps macht,spielt schlecht,ohne wenn und aber.

Mit hero Sachen muß man 8-10k Heilung machen um durch die Raids zu kommen.Bosse sind so designed das man soundsoviel heilung bringen muß.Und das is gradmal die einfache normal Version.
Auf HM muß man dann wirklich gut spielen können.Der Normalmodus der Raids wurde so gestaltet das auch schwache Leute durchkommen

Überheilung is kein Thema mehr.Wer überheilt wird keinen Bosskampf durchhalten


----------



## Veraya (11. Januar 2011)

ensy schrieb:


> Wen ich Priester oder Palaheiler angeschaut habe, die konnten durchgehend Heilen und sind nicht mal annähernd an die oom Grenze gekommen wieso haben also diese 2 Klassen einen vorteil bekommen und die restliche Healer dürfen dumm in Röhre schauen und sowas bezeichnet man dan "als Balance".




Am Anfang geht man noch oom je nach Gruppe auch noch in hutem Equip. Wenn man sich allerdings mit seiner Klasse intensiv beschäftigt und mal raus hat mit was man wann heilt dann geht man nicht mehr einfach so oom. Auch im Raid kann ich als Druide, problemlos mit Palas und Priestern mithalten. Das hat seine Zeit gedauert und ging nicht von jetzt auf gleich, da war viel umsockeln, umschmieden und befassen mit den Fähigkeiten angesagt. Man muss wissen wann was ready ist und wann es Sinnvoll ist es einzusetzen. 
Einfach heals spamen ohne Sinn und Verstand ist nicht mehr, aber hat man den Dreh mal raus, steht kein Heiler dem anderen mehr nach.

Und in den Heros gilt taug die grp nichts, kann der Heal so gut sein wie er will wirds nicht klappen.


----------



## Kyrador (11. Januar 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> 1. Ist das gleiche wie damals Lauftempo auf Schuhe. Brauch ich nicht, laufe rechtzeitig los und gut ist.
> 
> 2. Wie gesagt, ist ein Streitthema und deswegen lassen wir die Diskussion.
> 
> ...



*hehe* siehste, und da geht es los  Individualität ist also definitiv möglich, trotz der "kleinen" Talentbäume...

zu 1) rechtzeitig loslaufen ist natürlich besser, da hast du recht. Aber bei Valiona weißt du z.B. nicht, in welche Richtung sie ihren Atem richtet. Und als Geisterwolf kann ich da dann besser flüchten und verhindern, dass überhaupt ein Tick auf mich einschlägt
zu 2) gestrichen 
zu 3) Als Draenei hat man 84% Trefferchance bei Raidbossen, d.h. 5/6 aller Blitzschläge treffen. Ein Blitzschlag kostet mich irgendwas bei 1400 Mana und fügen aktuell ca. 6200 Schaden zu, d.h. bei einem Treffer gibt es irgendwas bei 2500 Mana wieder (kritische nicht einbezogen). Da es keine 5-Sekunden-Regel mehr gibt, ist es egal, ob ich nur rumstehe oder zaubere. Nach sechs Casts habe ich also ca. 12500 Mana gewonnen (ohne kritische), bei einem Aufwand von 8400 Mana. Da sind aber wie gesagt weder kritische Treffer berücksichtigt, welche nochmal 1000 Mana mehr geben. Wenn du jetzt noch Phasen mit +x% Schaden auf den Boss berücksichtigst (Magmaul Kopfphase), erhöht sich das gewonnene Mana auf das doppelte. Davon abgesehen, dass man also auch noch etwas Schaden macht (der in knappen Kämpfen auch nützlich sein kann), kannst du zudem in ruhigen Kampfphasen ganz gut etwas Zusatzmana gewinnen.
zu 4) haben wir auch abgehackt
zu 5) bedingt aber, dass es auch wirklich ein DoT war und nicht einfach nur ein Silence etc.

Aber wie du selbst sagst: solange du gut damit spielen kannst, ist doch alles bestens


----------



## myadictivo (11. Januar 2011)

MoccaCafee schrieb:


> Hab nen Dudu auf Stufe 67, hab ne Katzenskillung und mein Heal (nur für mich selbst,nicht in der Gruppe)reicht völlig aus.Ich baue bei den Mobs ca. 4-5 Combopunkte auf, mache Wilder Biss und nutze den dadurch erzeugten Freizauberzustand für Heilende Berührung.Das heilt mich dann um ca. 4-5k. Healen in der Gruppe würde ich nicht empfelen weil man als Bär oder Katze so wenig Mana hat dass man nach vllt 3-4 mal Heilende Berührung oom ist.



öhm, ich denke ja mal auch es ging eher um heal geskillte und auf 85  
level mir auch grad nen dudu und hab dualskillung katze/heal. das ich als katze mit DD equip in inzen nicht die gruppe oben halten kann is ja wohl klar. da kann ich eventuell nach o.g. nummer mal nen selfheal rauskloppen um den heiler zu entlasen oder wenn der oom ist und anregen auf cd halt selbst kurz vor knapp mal paar heals rauskloppen.

in heal skillung und mit heal klamotte hab ich im moment 0 probleme. bin aber auch noch weeeeeit vom endgame entfernt mit dem kleinen. ich hab auch noch nen diszi priest auf 50 und nen heal/ele schami auf 85 und find bei den 3en bis jetzt keine wirklich wichtigen unterschiede. komm gut durch die jeweiligen inzen die für das level gedacht sind. es sei denn die gruppe baut üblen bockmist oder ein DD hat sich wieder mal als tank angemeldet, hat aber weder tank skillung noch equip. dann spielt der lebensbalken ping-pong


----------

